# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Greatest Beer Thread Ever!

## Todd

Mmmm...Beer!

I'll start with three of the greatest ever

Ayinger Celebrator Doppelbock


Samuel Smith The famous Taddy Porter


Pranqster Belgian Pale Ale - North Coast Brewery

----------


## shane77m

I like to have a Sam Adams Boston Lager sometimes when I go out to eat.

----------


## green73

I don't know if this is the greatest beer thread yet but i will keep my eye on it.

----------


## Todd

I'm not much into the "bitter" beer qualities like so many are today with the IPA craze.   Sam Adams has just enough bitter bite that I can tolerate.  It's a really good beer.

----------


## fisharmor

Man, Todd, you like a lot of the same stuff as I do, though you can keep the Belgian stuff....

I was at a bar called Mardi Gras in University Mall in Fairfax on Friday evening, and was surprised to find Young's Double Chocolate Stout on tap.
We were leaving and I complimented the bartender, saying it was delicious.
My friend tried to give me grief with "Get a load of this guy... 'it was delicious' ".
I replied "Yeah, you didn't have one.  _It was delicious._"

----------


## Todd

> I don't know if this is the greatest beer thread yet but i will keep my eye on it.


Those top 3 make it epic.  lol

----------


## kathy88

The Bull.

----------


## fisharmor

Todd, don't know if they have Wegmanns where you are, but keep an eye out for this one:


It tastes like a cactus.  That doesn't sound good, but it is.

----------


## Todd

For the ladies.

Guys....I promise you will get lucky if you serve this.  It's Chocolate and about 12% ABV

----------


## Confederate

*/thread*

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## pcosmar

Not beer exactly. But it was quite welcome at the time.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Lmao. I had to post it.  Say what you want about Bud Ice but I've acquired a taste for it. (And the price can't be beat)

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> For the ladies.
> 
> Guys....I promise you will get lucky if you serve this.  It's Chocolate and about 12% ABV


Crap.

Better:

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> 


YES.  SHINER BOCK IS AMAZING.  So glad my local NJ bar has it ON TAP.  I also love their Blonde...

----------


## dannno

Man I can't find it on google for some reason, but there is a really good (I think new?) IPA at Trader Joe's that is in a can and comes in a 4 pack.. Most good IPAs come in bottles and are a bit expensive. This 4 pack is very cheap, and the IPA is excellent, especially for the price.

----------


## acptulsa

Shiner, Texas is a wonderful place to visit.  The tap in the hospitality room is piped right to the bottom of the vat.

----------


## CaptUSA

The first two are in my man-fridge.  I haven't had the last one in awhile, but it's about time...

Damn, I'm getting thirsty!

----------


## Confederate

*American beer =*

----------


## acptulsa

> *American beer =*


Thank you so much for that image.  Incredibly kind.  Dude, it's dinner hour in the central time zone...

And pilsner can be fixed.  Order a pitcher of it and a bottle of Guiness Stout.  Then pour the stout right down the middle of the pitcher.  The result is called a 'black and tan', and it works like a charm.

----------


## dannno

> *American beer =*


Conglomerate American lager is generally pretty bad, but there are tons of amazing craft beers out there.

----------


## green73



----------


## Confederate

> Conglomerate American lager is generally pretty bad, but there are tons of amazing craft beers out there.


Ok that's true. There are some very good craft brewers.

----------


## shane77m

I done this by accident with a Corona about a month ago. I grabbed one out of the fridge and poured it into a glass that I keep in the freezer. It was like trying to drink a beer slushy.

----------


## Todd

> Lmao. I had to post it.  Say what you want about Bud Ice but I've acquired a taste for it. (And the price can't be beat)


lol...Actually, If I'm having an American adjunct, it's gotta be PBR.

----------


## Todd

Had this for dinner tonight..my first try.   A+


Samuel Smith is hard to beat across the board.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I done this by accident with a Corona about a month ago. I grabbed one out of the fridge and poured it into a glass that I keep in the freezer. It was like trying to drink a beer slushy.


I would imagine that when he slammed the beer on the counter that C02 generated caused the already near freezing beer to freeze? That would be a cool bar trick if I could perfect it. I would win a helluva lot of money telling my friends I can instanteously freeze a beer.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

One of my personal fav's:

----------


## pcosmar

> 


A blatz from the past. along with Black Label.

----------


## fisharmor

> Not beer exactly. But it was quite welcome at the time.


So....... they canned it without peeing in the vat?

----------


## shane77m

> I would imagine that when he slammed the beer on the counter that C02 generated caused the already near freezing beer to freeze? That would be a cool bar trick if I could perfect it. I would win a helluva lot of money telling my friends I can instanteously freeze a beer.


Yes you have to cool it below the freezing point without it freezing. Mine was just in the fridge on the colder setting and poured it into a frozen glass. It only took a few minutes to thaw enough to drink after it had frozen. It was excellently cold.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Yes you have to cool it below the freezing point without it freezing. Mine was just in the fridge on the colder setting and poured it into a frozen glass. It only took a few minutes to thaw enough to drink after it had frozen. It was excellently cold.


I am very against alcohol abuse. I don't know if I would be willing to waste a few beers to get it down perfectly.

----------


## pcosmar

> So....... they canned it without peeing in the vat?


Didn't taste like it.. They delivered truckloads after a hurricane (Wilma).

----------


## fisharmor

If we're lapsing into the pedestrian stuff, I want to know why I don't see this more often.  I haven't had one in years and I freaking love it.

----------


## green73

con limón

----------


## green73



----------


## dannno

> Didn't taste like it.. They delivered truckloads after a hurricane (Wilma).


For the record, the insinuation is that they normally bottle piss water, so all they had to do to make the cans of water was to simply not piss in the 'beer vat'.

----------


## Confederate

> con limón


I'd rather drink Mexican sewer water. Oh and limón in Mexico means lime (green), that on the bottle is a lima (yellow).

----------


## TheTexan

> Pranqster Belgian Pale Ale - North Coast Brewery


I can vouch for this one.  Very good beer.

----------


## cjm

I currently have these three in the refrigerator -- and I'm in a hotel on work assignment.   I'm enjoying a Stone IPA at the moment.  If there are any liberty happy hours going on in the Clear Lake (Houston, TX) area in the near future, send me a PM!

----------


## green73

> I'd rather drink Mexican sewer water. Oh and limón in Mexico means lime (green), that on the bottle is a lima (yellow).


True. Blatz > Corona. 

Limón is lemon in the 1st world.

----------


## Todd

I'm not a big fan of IPAs, but this one changed my mind about avoiding them.

Firestone Union Jack IPA

----------


## Todd

For dinner last night.

Very good. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I currently have these three in the refrigerator -- and I'm in a hotel on work assignment.   I'm enjoying a Stone IPA at the moment.  If there are any liberty happy hours going on in the Clear Lake (Houston, TX) area in the near future, send me a PM!


Now you're talking! West coast IPAs and extra/double IPAs are all the rage these days (at least on the west coast). 

Lagunitas IPA is easiest to find from Lagunitas, but they have quite a few other super hoppy brews. Drake's is another great option. "Denogginizer" does exactly that.



http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/drakes-denogginizer/30946/

----------


## Todd

> Now you're talking! West coast IPAs and extra/double IPAs are all the rage these days (at least on the west coast). 
> 
> Lagunitas IPA is easiest to find from Lagunitas, but they have quite a few other super hoppy brews. Drake's is another great option. "Denogginizer" does exactly that.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/drakes-denogginizer/30946/


I see the Sierra Nevada Torpedo all the time, but have not tried.  SN does not make a bad beer in my experience.

I have found one IPA they sell locally I like.  Drank it last Saturday.  Loose cannon

 Either I'm getting used to the bitter, my sense of taste is slowly declining, or I'm starting to find quality IPAs.





Had this one tonight.  It's got a little hop bitterness at the finish not common with oatmeal porters.  A great beer nonetheless.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I give this stuff 6.5/10:

----------


## bunklocoempire

I was lucky enough to have my step-son and daughter-in-law gift me a 1 pint 6 oz *glow in the dark run* bottle of this stuff when they came back from their Oregon brew tour/ trip:



I'm more of a stout (Irish/Imperial) guy but really appreciate any of the quality suds.  I really enjoyed this "ale" (bock) as I prefer to "eat" my beer rather than drink it and this suited me _very_ well.  

_Almost_ wept tears of joy. lol

----------


## presence

> Man I can't find it on google for some reason, but there is a really good (I think new?) IPA at Trader Joe's that is in a can and comes in a 4 pack.. Most good IPAs come in bottles and are a bit expensive. This 4 pack is very cheap, and the IPA is excellent, especially for the price.


Dogfishhead 90 Minute Imperial IPA




I'm a sucker for a 60 minute:

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Either I'm getting used to the bitter, my sense of taste is slowly declining, or I'm starting to find quality IPAs.


Once you acquire the taste, there's no going back.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Dogfishhead 90 Minute Imperial IPA
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for a 60 minute:


Is that the duration of the resulting gap in memory?

----------


## presence

> Is that the duration of the resulting gap in memory?







> Their names refer to the length of the boil time of the wort in which the hops  are continuously added. The longer hops are boiled, the more hop  isomerization takes place, and the more bitterness [and hoppy-psychedelic-goodness] is imparted to the  beer.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogfish_Head_Brewery#IPAs


Incidentally, also, the 60 minute is 6.0% alcohol and the 90 is 9.0%.

----------


## The Goat

Those are the $#@!. I'm not much of an IPA guy but the DFH 90 is lovely. I haven't found a 120 yet, my friend said their even better. 





> Dogfishhead 90 Minute Imperial IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for a 60 minute:




Shout out tfor New Belgium brewery. 



Also just ate at the mexican rest. last night, can't eat there with out getting a 48oz XX. I can't drink the crap they put in a bottle though.

----------


## brooks009

I like this thread. Samuel Smith is my favorite Brewer and I already see 2 from them. My fav from them is their *Oatmeal Stout.*

Another recommendation is *Delirium Tremens*

----------


## presence

> Those are the $#@!. I'm not much of an IPA guy but the DFH 90 is lovely. I haven't found a 120 yet, my friend said their even better.



1/4 keg 60 for the win!  I had a personal in the fridge at one point; those were the good days.

----------


## The Goat

nm

----------


## Todd

> Crap.
> 
> Better:


Ok.....I'm going to have to give this a try.  My local craft store does not carry, but maybe I can talk him into it.

----------


## shane77m

currently drinking one of these

pretty good. has a little bit of a sweet taste

----------


## opal

<--- is allergic to hops *sigh*

----------


## V3n

So I'm a fan of *Killian's Red*.. is there a 'fancy' brew similar to that, but better?

----------


## Todd

> So I'm a fan of *Killian's Red*.. is there a 'fancy' brew similar to that, but better?


Yep.  They're called Amber Reds.  Be forewarned that there aren't too many really quality types in this style out there.  I don't know if it has to do with it being less complex in flavor or if it's just not very popular to make.

Highland Gaelic, Fat Tire, and Old Scratch Amber Lager are the only Craft brews in this style I've really tried.  All good beers.

I'd try a Highland if you can get your hands on them.  They're made in North Carolina.



Check some of these too.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/style/128

----------


## Todd

> <--- is allergic to hops *sigh*


Man that sucks..

my wife has developed allergies to Gluten.  She can't have these often either or she breaks out.  Makes me feel guilty having them sometimes.

----------


## cheapseats

From a wooden plaque entitled THE GLORY OF BEER, hanging on the wall of a joint called THE GALLEY in Bon Secour, Alabama, circa 2004.

In order of appearance:





> *"Beer is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy." -- Benjamin Franklin
> 
> 
> "You can't be a real country unless you have a beer and an airline.  It helps if you have some kind of a football team, or some nuclear weapons, but at the very least you need a beer." -- Frank Zappa
> 
> 
> "He was a wise man who invented beer." -- Plato
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Todd

Two more that are World Class.  

Weihenstphaner Hefe Weissbier
The Head on this was AMAZING!!  Clingy and sticky for nearly 5 minutes until it finally dissipated so I could drink it. If you don't like the hoppy malty thick stuff, this is a great Summer relaxing by the pool beer.



St. Bernardus Abt 12 Quadrupel Belgian Ale.    I'm beginning to be a Belgian Ale man.

----------


## Todd

> Dogfishhead 90 Minute Imperial IPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for a 60 minute:


The joke around here is that nothing good comes out of Deleware.  Dogfish Head is the exception.  Most anything by them is quality.  

If I had to rate the most consistant Microbreweries that produce pretty quality stuff in AMerica, this is one of them.

----------


## Todd

Had this for dinner.  Or should I say "Pre-Dinner".   Yummy!!!!!

Big ol Stout.   This is the first stout where I could really taste the Coffee all the Beer Snobs are talking about when they review them.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I know a lot of people really resent the idea of fruit in beer, but I look forward to the release of Abita Strawberry Harvest every Spring.

----------


## axiomata

> Two more that are World Class.  
> 
> Weihenstphaner Hefe Weissbier
> The Head on this was AMAZING!!  Clingy and sticky for nearly 5 minutes until it finally dissipated so I could drink it. If you don't like the hoppy malty thick stuff, this is a great Summer relaxing by the pool beer.


I had this one a few weeks ago. My reining favorite. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weihenstephan_Abbey

The world's oldest continuously operated brewery to boot.

----------


## brooks009

> I know a lot of people really resent the idea of fruit in beer, but I look forward to the release of Abita Strawberry Harvest every Spring.


I have some Abita Stawberry in my fridge right now waiting for the weekend. I pick them up in Louisiana when it visit the family.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Had this for dinner.  Or should I say "Pre-Dinner".   Yummy!!!!!
> 
> Big ol Stout.   This is the first stout where I could really taste the Coffee all the Beer Snobs are talking about when they review them.


If you're into the coffee beer thing, try the stout I posted a while back.  For me, it was an acquired taste.

----------


## Todd

> If you're into the coffee beer thing, try the stout I posted a while back.  For me, it was an acquired taste.


Not really.  But I'll try anything once, and I've got the one you suggested on my list of "Wants".  These stouts are definetely something I would have on an occassion, but for regular drinking pleasure, I'm finding the Belgian Ale is my favorite.

----------


## Todd

Two Belgians I sampled over the last couple weeks.  

Matilda Golden Ale has a nice citrusy flavor and you can taste just enough of the Hops as it was not overbearing.


Maudite is a strong dark Belgian.  This is was my favorite between the two.

----------


## DGambler

My favorite "everyday" beer is Sierra Nevada Pale Ale:



My favorite IPA, by FAR, is Terrapin Hopsecutioner:



My favorite German beer is Erdinger, it's best on tap:



My favorite porter is Santa Fe Brewing State Pen Porter:



My favorite "unique" beer is a dark lager called Black Radish Dark Lager by the Weeping Radish Eco Farm & Brewery



I also enjoy anything by the Stone Brewing Company, a few choice beers by New Belgium Brewing, a variety of Belgiums.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I had some of that coffee-tinged beer recently.  Too bitter for my taste.  I'm getting into this at the moment:
  Worth a try if you have a few bucks.

----------


## RockEnds

> Two more that are World Class.  
> 
> Weihenstphaner Hefe Weissbier
> The Head on this was AMAZING!!  Clingy and sticky for nearly 5 minutes until it finally dissipated so I could drink it. If you don't like the hoppy malty thick stuff, this is a great Summer relaxing by the pool beer.
> 
> 
> 
> St. Bernardus Abt 12 Quadrupel Belgian Ale.    I'm beginning to be a Belgian Ale man.


My kid is coming home to visit from Germany very soon.  I think I'll add this to the things he needs to pack!


IMO, the greatest bier ever:



http://www.kreuzbergbier.de/

----------


## Todd

> I had some of that coffee-tinged beer recently.  Too bitter for my taste.  I'm getting into this at the moment:
>   Worth a try if you have a few bucks.


If your liking Nut browns a real easy one to find is Sierra Nevada Tumbler.  I found it at Walmart.  I like Brown ales alot with meals and everyday beer.  That Samuel Smith Nut Brown i listed earlier is a real treat too.

----------


## Todd

Another very good Belgian Dubbel ale.  


Those little Monks know how to brew some beer.

----------


## RockEnds

> Another very good Belgian Dubbel ale.  
> 
> 
> Those little Monks know how to brew some beer.


And make heavenly kraut!

----------


## shane77m

Just finished my last one of these. Thinking about ordering something online. Anyone recommend a site? I think the selection in Alabama is limited by law.

----------


## purplechoe

just had a few of these at at the bar...



have to be up for work in 5 hours...

----------


## shane77m

Drinking one of these currently. Made here in Bama. Quite tasty.

----------


## opal

oops

----------


## opal



----------


## VIDEODROME

Dragon's Milk brewed in Holland, MI. 

Kind of smokey and malty with hints of vanilla an bourbon.  One of my favorites.

----------


## Carlybee

My son works at a gastro pub and they have chocolate beer..wish I could remember the name of it.

----------


## Todd

Unfortunately for me I may be posting less and less in the beer and general alcohol threads.  I am sad because although I am not a heavy drinker, I do love a good beer and good bottle of wine.  

Over the last year I have gained too much weight, have developed signs of pre hypertension, and pre diabetic signs.   You can tell this because even after you have one beer or one glass of wine your face will flush.   The thing is...I'm not that big a guy.  Maybe a little overweight but certainly not obese.  It just runs in the family I guess and I'm at the mercy of genetics.   

 I've always believed that a glass of red wine is very healthy for you....that is unless you are experiencing the symptoms above.  Then it's best to just go cold turkey.  So after I finish my last case of this:


and my last one of this:


I will probably only rarely drink.  Must keep healthy for wife family and puppies.

Maybe once I get back to being as fit as I was 2 years ago, my health will improve and I can get back to it more often.

----------


## brushfire

Hands down, the best beer on the planet.  Never had it from the can, but from the tap, its simply divine - the best IPA I've ever had, and I I've quite a few.

If you live in MN and have access, you are truly blessed.  One day in the near future, I will make the 450 mile trip to Brooklyn Center, just to have another drink.  Its really that good.

----------


## cajuncocoa

No offense to all the IPA drinkers in this thread, but IPA always reminds me too much of Pine-sol...can't drink that!!

----------


## KCIndy

> If we're lapsing into the pedestrian stuff, I want to know why I don't see this more often.  I haven't had one in years and I freaking love it.



WOOOT!!!  My favorite as well.  And yeah, hard to come by.  I haven't seen any in a couple of years.

----------


## KCIndy

> Man that sucks..
> 
> my wife has developed allergies to Gluten.  She can't have these often either or she breaks out.  Makes me feel guilty having them sometimes.



Have you checked out any of the gluten-free beers?  I've noticed quite a few on the market lately.

----------


## KCIndy

> If we're lapsing into the pedestrian stuff, I want to know why I don't see this more often.  I haven't had one in years and I freaking love it.





> WOOOT!!!  My favorite as well.  And yeah, hard to come by.  I haven't seen any in a couple of years.





DAMMIT!!!     

Well, it's R.I.P. to Pete's Wicked Ale, one of the best damn beers I've ever tasted...    

http://brookstonbeerbulletin.com/gam...s-wicked-ales/



I'm going to go sulk in a corner now.  Don't anyone bother me.

----------


## TheGrinch

> No offense to all the IPA drinkers in this thread, but IPA always reminds me too much of Pine-sol...can't drink that!!


I'm not sure if you've drank enough pales and hoppier beers to be able to break through the bitterness (one of my pet peeves is people who complain about IPAs before ever trying to develop a pallete for it. Saying it's too piney for you is acceptable, whereas saying it's too bitter... well, no $#@!), but after working part-time at a premier beer store for the past year, I've noticed that a lot of females, even those who haven't drinken craft beer for that long, seem to have a more natural palette for IPAs, whereas the guys tend to be those who've worked their way up to IPAs.

That's fascinating to me, considering that females will also flock to the sweeter beers, but it does make sense if you can break past the bitterness, where many IPAs can also have fruit like flavors (tends to be more the east-coast citrusy style, as opposed to the west-coast pinier IPAs).

I don't mean that to be a blanket statement, but fascinating the way that the sexes tend to have different palettes. 

As for what I drink, I love hop bomb IPAs, belgian saisons, imperial stouts and sours, or really anything that's drier, but can appreciate just about anything that's well crafted.   I think what makes hoppy beers my favorite style, is that there's just such a range of uniqueness you get from combinations of different hops.

----------


## VIDEODROME

Founder's Brewery:  Backwoods Bastard

10.2%  ABV




> Expect lovely, warm smells of single malt scotch, oaky bourbon barrels, smoke, sweet caramel and roasted malts, a bit of earthy spice, and a scintilla of dark fruit. It’s a kick-back sipper made to excite the palate.

----------


## brushfire

> No offense to all the IPA drinkers in this thread, but IPA always reminds me too much of Pine-sol...can't drink that!!


You should have a furious - its intense, but not offensive.  Very floral.  Most decent IPA's are what some may consider acquired tastes.  Fortunately for me, I'd already been drinking many craft beers before the IPA craze, so I already had the pallet for them when they really started catching on.

Your description, to me at least, sounds more along the line of some kinds of gin, Pine-sol/turpentine is tanqueray - Beef Eater is better than tanqueray.  Bombay for the win...but I digress.

----------


## TheGrinch

> Founder's Brewery:  Backwoods Bastard
> 
> 10.2%  ABV


Backwoods Bastard is fantastic (hell, even just the base Dirty Bastard is the biggest complex Scotch ale you've ever tasted), but it is one of the few beers that can pull off that heavy of oak-aging (which is what gives it that vanilla toffee sweetness). I can't stand when the bourbon barrel stouts go too heavy on it and it dominates the beer (got a bottle of Bell's Black Note that was $7 for just the 12 ounce bottle, and a total waste of money for just that reason. All oak). But it works beatifully for that beer.

----------


## brushfire

> Backwoods Bastard is fantastic (hell, even just the base Dirty Bastard is the biggest complex Scotch ale you've ever tasted), but it is one of the few beers that can pull off that heavy of oak-aging (which is what gives it that vanilla toffee sweetness). I can't stand when the bourbon barrel stouts go too heavy on it and it dominates the beer (got a bottle of Bell's Black Note that was $7 for just the 12 ounce bottle, and a total waste of money for just that reason. All oak). But it works beatifully for that beer.


If you like oak aged - belgian, you may enjoy Rodenbach...  Was $80 a case in the late 90's, but an amazingly complex, yet light bodied beer.  Try the grand cru, if you can find it...

----------


## VIDEODROME

Another good one from Founder's:  Breakfast Stout  [Double Chocolate Coffee Oatmeal Stout]

Anyone who likes Chocolate Stouts or Coffee Beers must try this.  





> The coffee lover’s consummate beer. Brewed with an abundance of flaked oats, bitter and imported chocolates, and Sumatra and Kona coffee, this stout has an intense fresh-roasted java nose topped with a frothy, cinnamon-colored head that goes forever.

----------


## Origanalist

> Founder's Brewery:  Backwoods Bastard
> 
> 10.2%  ABV


I'm going to have to try that, it looks delicious.

----------


## TheGrinch

Speaking of Breakfast stout and barrel aged Founders, if you can ever get your hands on KBS (very rare and limited barrel aged version of the breakfast stout) it is absolutely delicious.

Though unless you really love chocolate and really heavy beers, it can be a bit much for your less experienced beer drinker.

----------


## TheGrinch

> If you like oak aged - belgian, you may enjoy Rodenbach...  Was $80 a case in the late 90's, but an amazingly complex, yet light bodied beer.  Try the grand cru, if you can find it...


Not tried rodenbach, because I'll go broke tasting all the Belgians and sours we have, but I do love good barrel aged flemish sours.

----------


## fisharmor

> DAMMIT!!!     
> 
>   Well, it's R.I.P. to Pete's Wicked Ale,


 BOOOOO!!!!!!     Declining sales?  Yeah, how about because I've only seen it for sale  twice anywhere in Northern Virginia in the last 20 years, you marketing  geniuses.....

 It's a really good thing my brother developed a pretty much exact clone at home.  




> I'm not sure if you've drank enough pales  and hoppier beers to be able to break through the bitterness (one of my  pet peeves is people who complain about IPAs before ever trying to  develop a pallete for it.


I used to hate 'em, but mainly because they ruin everything you drink after them.
Then  about 5 years ago my parents took me to a beer tasting featuring the  brewers who run some Pennsylvania microbreweries up on a stage talking  everyone through what they were drinking.
One of them got to me by  saying that nobody ever goes out to a restaurant and says 'I gotta have  one more Coke before I leave'.  But a whole lot of people say 'Just one  more beer'.
The reason is the hops.  The bitterness dries you out and  makes you crave more.  It's like eating hot wings that are really too  spicy, but you can't stop.
I had to work my way up to spicy food, I had to work my way up to moldy cheese, and I had to work my way up to hoppy beer.


On to other bieren:


When  we did our 7-countries-in-20-days honeymoon in Europe, I drank a lot of  Smithwicks in England, drank A LOT of Guiness in Ireland, and then  throughout Belgium, Luxembourg, and Holland (who would bother drinking  there anyway) I didn't have a single beer I liked.
Then we got over to Germany and I really liked this one.
There's just something about low-country beer that doesn't sit well with me.

----------


## Tod



----------


## Tod



----------


## jllundqu

He-Brew ... the chosen beer

----------


## Todd

> Have you checked out any of the gluten-free beers?  I've noticed quite a few on the market lately.


We have tried 3.  None are worth it IMO.  Most taste like cheap wine coolers and have very little complexity or actual "beer" taste to them.   If you find one that is stellar, please post it.  Most are in the vegetable beer style.  The one I remember that was actually palatable was by Dogfish head.

----------


## Todd

Ok.  broke down and had one of these over the weekend.  I'm not an IPA guy, but they're growing on me.  If I have a Pizza with lots of rich flavors, they can complment the meal. 


Dogfish head 90 minute IPA.


I also had a slew of home brews this weekend.  My neighbor's son is an avid and very serious home brew fanatic.  We sampled an Amber Ale, Honey Wheat and a strange concoction he came up with combining a hefewiesse with some Belgian yeasts.   The Amber and Honey Wheat were all really good.  The stange-O' Hefe concoction was not a good mix IMO.

It was the fourth of July so I gave in a lot..

----------


## Todd

If you want a nice yeasty beer with some kick, this is it.  I have never had a beer that has the smell of bubblegum.  This is only the 2nd or third time I've tried the Trippel style.  Very nice.

New Belgium beer

----------


## Root

> If you want a nice yeasty beer with some kick, this is it.  I have never had a beer that has the smell of bubblegum.  This is only the 2nd or third time I've tried the Trippel style.  Very nice.
> 
> New Belgium beer


I was just drinking that this weekend.  Not my favorite Trippel, but not the worst I've had either.


I also had some Tripel Karmeliet this weekend.  Wonderful stuff.  I'd drink this everyday if that was practical.


http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/202/656

----------


## Todd

> I was just drinking that this weekend.  Not my favorite Trippel, but not the worst I've had either.
> 
> 
> I also had some Tripel Karmeliet this weekend.  Wonderful stuff.  I'd drink this everyday if that was practical.
> 
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/202/656


I'll put that on my want list.   Getting stuff from actual Belgium breweries is still difficult unless you actually live near a craft store.

----------


## Root

> I'll put that on my want list.   Getting stuff from actual Belgium breweries is still difficult unless you actually live near a craft store.


It was a lucky find for me.  I was visiting my Dad in FL when he mentioned that there's a craft beer bar in town and they had it on tap.  It was a fun day.

----------


## Todd

> It was a lucky find for me.  I was visiting my Dad in FL when he mentioned that there's a craft beer bar in town and they had it on tap.  It was a fun day.


Ok....I got two during my lunch break from a local store that's in walking distance.   have never had Chimay.   I bought one Red label and one Blue label.    I also got a Trappist Ale from a New York brewery called Ommegang.    Wish me luck.  I've been working out steadily lately.   I decided that I can imbibe reasonably as long as I watch my diet and get plenty of exercise.      
STill searching for the on in your op.

----------


## cajuncocoa

Somebody recommend a good pumpkin beer please....they're getting ready to come out and I'm ready for Fall!

----------


## bolil

Zhiguly 9,5 is the best beer evar.

----------


## Todd

> Somebody recommend a good pumpkin beer please....they're getting ready to come out and I'm ready for Fall!


I have not tried many of these, but I do know a few that people recommend.
Dogfish head punkin'ale.   have not tried but have heard it is very good and it's failry easy to come by at a local shop.


Smuttynose


Southern Tier.   I have tried this one and it was a pretty good one.  Much better than the Samuel Adams or Shock Top.




Do not buy the ones sold in your local grocery store such as Shock top.  They are ok beers but not a good representative of the best of the style.

----------


## Todd

I have come to the conclusion that along with St. Bernardus' ABT12 that the Rochefort 8 is just about the greatest beer ever.  It is now in my all time top 20.

----------


## Root

> Somebody recommend a good pumpkin beer please....they're getting ready to come out and I'm ready for Fall!





> Southern Tier.   I have tried this one and it was a pretty good one.  Much better than the Samuel Adams or Shock Top.
> 
> Do not buy the ones sold in your local grocery store such as Shock top.  They are ok beers but not a good representative of the best of the style.


I'll second Southern Tier Pumking.  Really flavorful.

----------


## madengr

Pilsner Urquell is my favorite for the hot summer; crisp and refreshing.  It should be sold street side to beat the heat.  Good enough to quench the thirst of East Bloc foundry workers.  In this documentary they pass around a large stein between using the oxygen lance.

----------


## Matthew5

Had this one the other day from the Shiner Family Reunion pack. Must say I was impressed and it was actually fun to drink, rather than just being delicious. I like the color and it has a tart, citrus note. The smell is fresh and sweet (almost like fabric softener). Slight hoppy finish but overall really clean.

----------


## madengr

> I have not tried many of these, but I do know a few that people recommend.
> Dogfish head punkin'ale.


When I travel to Baltimore, I buy the Dogfish 60 Minute IPA.  The 90 is too strong for me.  I like Heavy Seas IPA too.  Then there is the unfiltered stuff with the goose on the bottle; it's good too.

----------


## smithtg

ok, so ive been drinking and sort of reading this thread:

1. The libertarian man stance: Get off your arse and brew your own beer.  Its fresh and personally satisfying.   Its not that damn hard with the right yeast, recipes and equipment.    You won't have to post pictures of an overrpriced commerical beer you can make yourself with not much effort.
2.  ok, so im lazy too.   The guy with the trippel - my fav style.   The Lagunitas IPA poster - awesome $#@!.   same for dogfish head.
3.  now my two cents advertizing -   southern tier double ipa is heaven.   drink it while you can and then learn how to make it yourself!

----------


## Matthew5

> ok, so ive been drinking and sort of reading this thread:
> 
> 1. The libertarian man stance: Get off your arse and brew your own beer.  Its fresh and personally satisfying.   Its not that damn hard with the right yeast, recipes and equipment.    You won't have to post pictures of an overrpriced commerical beer you can make yourself with not much effort.
> 2.  ok, so im lazy too.   The guy with the trippel - my fav style.   The Lagunitas IPA poster - awesome $#@!.   same for dogfish head.
> 3.  now my two cents advertizing -   southern tier double ipa is heaven.   drink it while you can and then learn how to make it yourself!


Hear, Hear! Been working my way through some batches this year. Did a blonde first, then a red (Irish), and now I've got a brunette in the secondary.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I see the Sierra Nevada Torpedo all the time, but have not tried.  SN does not make a bad beer in my experience.


The big caveat with any brand of alcohol is "will it cause a headache?" As much as Sierra Neveda has a great selection, sometimes they are headache beers. Maybe it's that sometimes they have been on the shelf too long? Much better on tap. This summer I have had a bad case of their Summerfest, and also some bad Torpedo. Gonna stick with tap if it's Sierra...

----------


## VIDEODROME

Tried this Russian Imperial Stout recently from Big Eddy which seems to be a spinoff label from Leinenkugel's

I think this new Big Eddy line of beers shows some promise.  This Russian Stout could use a little more refining in the recipe, but it really isn't bad at all.  It does have a good roasty character and is fairly smooth.

----------


## Todd

> ok, so ive been drinking and sort of reading this thread:
> 
> 1. The libertarian man stance: Get off your arse and brew your own beer.  Its fresh and personally satisfying.   Its not that damn hard with the right yeast, recipes and equipment.    You won't have to post pictures of an overrpriced commerical beer you can make yourself with not much effort.
> 2.  ok, so im lazy too.   The guy with the trippel - my fav style.   The Lagunitas IPA poster - awesome $#@!.   same for dogfish head.
> 3.  now my two cents advertizing -   southern tier double ipa is heaven.   drink it while you can and then learn how to make it yourself!





> Hear, Hear! Been working my way through some batches this year. Did a blonde first, then a red (Irish), and now I've got a brunette in the secondary.


My wife bought me a starter kit 3 years back for an American Amber.  Problem was I waited 2 years to use it and left it in primary a little too long.   So my first ever try at this was a fail because I was so novice not realizing that using the kit when it was fresh was best.   The beer had weak flavor and worse, it had that soapy taste from prolonged fermentation because I left it for 10 days instead of the recommended 7.   I plan on doing it correctly this fall.   A gentleman in my area who is an award winning homebrewer teaches free lessons and highlights common mistakes.   He guarantees he can teach how to make beer as good as commercial.  He opened his own micro-brewery this year and has already won 2 gold medals in regional competitions.   I'll try to post some pics once I begin.

----------


## Todd

> The big caveat with any brand of alcohol is "will it cause a headache?" As much as Sierra Neveda has a great selection, sometimes they are headache beers. Maybe it's that sometimes they have been on the shelf too long? Much better on tap. This summer I have had a bad case of their Summerfest, and also some bad Torpedo. Gonna stick with tap if it's Sierra...


I have not tried Summerfest, but did try the Torpedo recently.  I think that any beer is better fresh.  Living in Virginia, most of the SN we get is inevitably going to be effected by the cross country trip.   I am not a strong Hop-head so I'm probably not the one to say, but Torpedo lacked freshness.  It's a great beer and will satisfy alot of hop-heads, but I prefer 90 minute Dogfish head for more juiciness.  Torpedo tasted like drinking a big pine tree.  It smells wonderful though.

----------


## jllundqu

Man I love me some Fat Tire.  But only from the tap.... bottle tastes way different, but tap Fat Tire is wicked good.

----------


## madengr

> ok, so ive been drinking and sort of reading this thread:
> 
> 1. The libertarian man stance: Get off your arse and brew your own beer.  Its fresh and personally satisfying.   Its not that damn hard with the right yeast, recipes and equipment.    You won't have to post pictures of an overrpriced commerical beer you can make yourself with not much effort.


It's been about a year, but I used to do it a lot.  I ferment in a carboy with fermentation lock, then siphon off into a spigoted pail for priming, then into the 16 oz ceramic popper-top bottles.  I really need to get a triple tap kegerator, as bottling is the cumbersome part.  But yeah, you can brew good beer for 1/2 the cost of the microbrew (i.e. the $8/sixpack).  If you drink swill, then it's not economical.

----------


## Matthew5

> It's been about a year, but I used to do it a lot.  I ferment in a carboy with fermentation lock, then siphon off into a spigoted pail for priming, then into the 16 oz ceramic popper-top bottles.  I really need to get a triple tap kegerator, as bottling is the cumbersome part.  But yeah, you can brew good beer for 1/2 the cost of the microbrew (i.e. the $8/sixpack).  If you drink swill, then it's not economical.


Ditto on the triple tap. Been doing the carboy method, but I can certainly see the benefits of the Kegerator.

I can usually brew for around $0.55 a bottle.

----------


## Theocrat

Oh yeah...

----------


## Todd

> Oh yeah...


If you like that style, then try to get your hands on one of these.

http://beeradvocate.com/lists/style/162

----------


## Todd

Friday night and just sitting listening to some Iron Maiden Powerslave album 


and drinking a Stone IPA waiting for the wife to get home.    A big piney beer with enough hops to qualify for a Double IPA I think...  




Been running and doing resistance exercises 5 days a week since first of August, so as long as I monitor myself, I think I'm going to be able to balance my little vice of imbibing good craft beer and fine wine.

----------


## I<3Liberty

The greatest beer of all time...


...because I'm not 21 and refuse to break the law.

----------


## Matthew5

> The greatest beer of all time...
> 
> 
> ...because I'm not 21 and refuse to break the law.


Ah, come on! Where's the libertarian in ya?

----------


## malkusm

> A gentleman in my area who is an award winning homebrewer teaches free lessons and highlights common mistakes.   He guarantees he can teach how to make beer as good as commercial.  He opened his own micro-brewery this year and has already won 2 gold medals in regional competitions.   I'll try to post some pics once I begin.


Interesting, I know a guy like that down there too. Maybe we know the same guy

----------


## VIDEODROME

> The greatest beer of all time...
> 
> 
> ...because I'm not 21 and refuse to break the law.


Seriously, try Virgil's MicroBrew Rootbeer.

----------


## dannno

This beer compliments a bbq better than anything I can imagine.



Mendocino Brewing Co. Red Tail Ale

Was the favorite high end beer in college for all my friends.

----------


## I<3Liberty

> Seriously, try Virgil's MicroBrew Rootbeer.


Will do. 




> Ah, come on! Where's the libertarian in ya?


I agree that the current drinking age is ridiculous and that 21 has no significance whatsoever, but I refuse to break the law. I know several hardcore democrats that drank underage. While they're drinking the real deal, I'm like...

----------


## eduardo89

> I agree that the current drinking age is ridiculous and that 21 has no significance whatsoever, but I refuse to break the law. I know several hardcore democrats that drank underage. While they're drinking the real deal, I'm like...


lol seriously? An unjust, immoral law is no law at all. The government has no right to tell an adult what they can and cannot drink.

----------


## eduardo89

Colombia has some surprisingly good beer.

----------


## fr33

Not saying it's the greatest but it's what I'm drinking.

----------


## green73

In all seriousness, in the history of the internet, this is only like the 138th greatest beer thread ever.

----------


## fr33

> In all seriousness, in the history of the internet, this is only like the 138th greatest beer thread ever.


Good enough for beer.

----------


## malkusm

> In all seriousness, in the history of the internet, this is only like the 138th greatest beer thread ever.


C'mon man, you gotta give it a chance. It's still in its infancy. Wait until someone rolls in 10 beers deep and is thanking everyone for all their wisdom.

----------


## eduardo89

> In all seriousness, in the history of the internet, this is only like the 138th greatest beer thread ever.


139th now that you posted that.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> In all seriousness, in the history of the internet, this is only like the 138th greatest beer thread ever.


Got stuck on post #138 a bit too long?

----------


## Matthew5

> Will do. 
> 
> 
> I agree that the current drinking age is ridiculous and that 21 has no significance whatsoever, but I refuse to break the law. I know several hardcore democrats that drank underage. While they're drinking the real deal, I'm like...


Hey, to each their own. Good on ya. 

Although, I'll agree with Eduardo. An unjust law is null.

----------


## Matthew5

> Colombia has some surprisingly good beer.


I see beer and babes is universal.

----------


## green73

> Colombia has some surprisingly good beer.


They also shoot you in the head if you score an own-goal against the United States.

----------


## Matthew5

> In all seriousness, in the history of the internet, this is only like the 138th greatest beer thread ever.


How about this robot to help elevate the level to 137th?

----------


## green73

> How about this robot to help elevate the level to 137th?


The popcorn pushes it at least to 124.

----------


## Matthew5

Craving a New Castle and some Fish and Chips.

----------


## Matthew5

> The popcorn pushes it at least to 124.


Do you enjoy popcorn with your beer? My family thinks it's gross, but it's nice and salty. Yum!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Thanks for the thread, y'all.  I appreciate the suggestions WRT what to try next.  I haven't had good experiences with beer so far...

----------


## Origanalist

> Thanks for the thread, y'all.  I appreciate the suggestions WRT what to try next.  I haven't had good experiences with beer so far...


Try these,they are easy beers for starters;





Deschutes has a pretty large selection. The River Ale is a great place to start. Pretty tasty. http://www.deschutesbrewery.com/brews/list

----------


## Matthew5

> I haven't had good experiences with beer so far...


Drinking or brewing?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Drinking or brewing?


Drinking.  Had an IPA (IDR the name) some time ago that I found bitter and undrinkable.  Tried a few others I didn't care for either over several months' time.  So, I've been leery of trying something new. (I also don't have the money to experiment much) I've been sticking with stuff I know I enjoy since then.  

If someone were handing out free beer samples I'd gladly take some.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Try these,they are easy beers for starters;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deschutes has a pretty large selection. The River Ale is a great place to start. Pretty tasty. http://www.deschutesbrewery.com/brews/list


Are those widely available or will I have to go to a specialty store?  I still haven't found a place that sells Kentucky Bourbon-which AF suggested I try.

----------


## Matthew5

> Drinking.  Had an IPA (IDR the name) some time ago that I found bitter and undrinkable.  Tried a few others I didn't care for either over several months' time.  So, I've been leery of trying something new. (I also don't have the money to experiment much) I've been sticking with stuff I know I enjoy since then.


Woo, yeah, IPA is a bad one to start off on. Hops is an acquired taste and some never acquire it. My dad likes a low hop taste and can't handle too many IPAs. Avoid darks and stouts as well, if you're a liquor drinking a stout might be OK.  

I think a Pale Ale or a Blonde might do alright. An Irish Red is darker but has a nice caramel flavor to it. 





> If someone were handing out free beer samples I'd gladly take some.


I might could put a sampler together for you. My buddy just got done with a Brown Ale, and I've got some Irish Red and Blonde left from an earlier batch.

----------


## Origanalist

> Are those widely available or will I have to go to a specialty store?  I still haven't found a place that sells Kentucky Bourbon-which AF suggested I try.


I don't know about your neck of the woods, but they are in just about every grocery store here. Hmmm, I'll check that out, Arizona, right?

This is their distribution area.



It seems they don't serve the east side of the country. The River Ale is a lot different from a IPA.

----------


## Origanalist

> Woo, yeah, IPA is a bad one to start off on. Hops is an acquired taste and some never acquire it. My dad likes a low hop taste and can't handle too many IPAs. Avoid darks and stouts as well, if you're a liquor drinking a stout might be OK.  
> 
> I think a Pale Ale or a Blonde might do alright. An Irish Red is darker but has a nice caramel flavor to it. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might could put a sampler together for you. My buddy just got done with a Brown Ale, and I've got some Irish Red and Blonde left from an earlier batch.


Agreed, IPA is not a good place to start. Irish red and Blond both are. I mentioned the river ale because it has a bit more flavor but nothing someone who hasn't drank much beer would get the "bitter face" over.

----------


## Origanalist

HB, how is it you can't find a Kentucky Bourbon? Don't they sell liquor in your state?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB, how is it you can't find a Kentucky Bourbon? Don't they sell liquor in your state?


Lots of liquor.   I'm probably looking in the wrong places.  The bigger, nicer stores that carry liquor tend to be out of my way.  Not always easy to get a ride.   I shall not cease my pursuit, though!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I don't know about your neck of the woods, but they are in just about every grocery store here. Hmmm, I'll check that out, Arizona, right?
> 
> This is their distribution area.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems they don't serve the east side of the country. The River Ale is a lot different from a IPA.


 ZOMG!  I srsly need to look closer in teh liquor aisle.  Maybe find a competent salesguy.

----------


## Root

> Drinking.  Had an IPA (IDR the name) some time ago that I found bitter and undrinkable.  Tried a few others I didn't care for either over several months' time.  So, I've been leery of trying something new. (I also don't have the money to experiment much) I've been sticking with stuff I know I enjoy since then.  
> 
> If someone were handing out free beer samples I'd gladly take some.


Try a wheat beer like hefeweizen, or witbier.

----------


## Root

Today is brewing day.  This will be my 3rd attempt at making beer. Nothing special, just making a Mr. Beer recipe. 

I'm starting with their "Wild Wheat" but I will be using Wyeast 3944 Belgian Witbier yeast instead of the yeast that came with the kit. I'm also going to add zest of 1 orange and 1/2 tsp of crushed coriander seeds.

----------


## Origanalist

> Today is brewing day.  This will be my 3rd attempt at making beer. Nothing special, just making a Mr. Beer recipe. 
> 
> I'm starting with their "Wild Wheat" but I will be using Wyeast 3944 Belgian Witbier yeast instead of the yeast that came with the kit. I'm also going to add zest of 1 orange and 1/2 tsp of crushed coriander seeds.


That sounds really good. do the crushed coriander seeds give it a little spice flavor?

----------


## Root

> That sounds really good. do the crushed coriander seeds give it a little spice flavor?


From what I've read, yes and it brings out some more orange flavor when fermented.

----------


## Origanalist

Sounds tasty.   Let us know how it turns out. I've been thinking about doing this for years but never seemed to get around to it.

----------


## Matthew5

> Today is brewing day.  This will be my 3rd attempt at making beer. Nothing special, just making a Mr. Beer recipe. 
> 
> I'm starting with their "Wild Wheat" but I will be using Wyeast 3944 Belgian Witbier yeast instead of the yeast that came with the kit. I'm also going to add zest of 1 orange and 1/2 tsp of crushed coriander seeds.


Good luck! This has been my favorite Wheat this year:

*Franconia Wheat (Hefeweizen)*
 This is an original German Hefeweizen Brewed with over 50% malted  wheat and original Bavarian wheat yeast. “A must try!” Our  Traditional fermentation brings out an explosion of  banana, orange, and  clove aromas and flavors.  Also 4.8% alc/vol. Dont miss out to try some  German flavors here in Texas.

----------


## Root

> Sounds tasty.   Let us know how it turns out. I've been thinking about doing this for years but never seemed to get around to it.


Using extract kits is much easier than using grains/mashing.  I got the Mr Beer kit as a gift, and it's pretty decent to get started with.  Actually, I'd highly recommend using their products to learn then scale up. It's a little expensive for only 2 gallons, but soon I'll get a 5 gallon system so I'm not worried about it much. 

I've got enough supplies around to make 3 more ales and then I'm going to make presence's Applejack in the Mr Beer fermenter.  Basically, I'm going to be brewing something every 3 weeks for a while 




> Good luck!


Thanks

----------


## KEEF

Can be a bit pricey, but my favorite...

----------


## Root

> That sounds really good. do the crushed coriander seeds give it a little spice flavor?


Out of curiosity, I chewed on a few coriander seeds.  Surprisingly tasty, with really pleasant citrus notes to it. So I pulverized some and made coriander tea. It smells beautiful.  A floral citrus aroma with a bit of orange flavor. 

Wow, I'm very excited to taste this beer in a few months!

----------


## Root

Done.  Here's some pics of the process. 

Ingredients


4 cups of water


*Sanitize everything*, this is important.  It's your beer after all. 


Saaz pellet hops.


Wort.  .5 oz of Saaz hops boiled for 10 minutes mixed with the zest of 1 orange and 2 grams of coriander that were boiled for 5 minutes. 


Cooling the wort down.  I filled the Little Brown Keg up with bottled water to the 8.5 quart mark. When the wort dropped to 70*F I pitched the yeast (after sanitizing the packaging of course ). 


Here's where my beer will sit for the next 3 weeks. I might throw in the zest of another orange in a week or so.  I'm going to take a sample and see how it's doing before I decide.


I want to come up with a name for this one.  I have something in mind, but I'll decide after it conditions and taste it first.

----------


## Matthew5

Just curious, but why add the wort to water after the wort has been cooked?

----------


## Root

..

----------


## Root

> Just curious, but why add the wort to water after the wort has been cooked?


The wort is concentrated extract, and it's a heavy thick syrup thats much easier to work with when it's warm. I brought it to a boil Just to get some aroma out of the hops and flavor from the orange zest and coriander.  Otherwise it would be unnecessary since the Hopped Malt Extract has already been boiled.

----------


## Matthew5

> The wort is concentrated extract, and it's a heavy thick syrup thats much easier to work with when it's warm. I brought it to a boil Just to get some aroma out of the hops and flavor from the orange zest and coriander.  Otherwise it would be unnecessary since the Hopped Malt Extract has already been boiled.


Hmm, that's a different way of doing it. I usually boil all my water first, add flavor minerals, then grains, then hops, then my malt to create my wort.

----------


## Root

> ...because I'm not 21 and refuse to break the law.





> I agree that the current drinking age is ridiculous and that 21 has no significance whatsoever, but I refuse to break the law. I know several hardcore democrats that drank underage. While they're drinking the real deal, I'm like...


I<3L, you should make your own beer.

CFR2010 Sec. 25.205
_Any adult may produce beer, without payment of tax, for personal or family use and not for sale. An adult is any individual who is 18 years of age or older. If the locality in which the household is located requires a greater minimum age for the sale of beer to individuals, the adult shall be that age before commencing the production of beer. This exemption does not authorize the production of beer for use contrary to state or local law.

_http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-201...-sec25-205.pdf

----------


## eduardo89

> I<3L, you should make your own beer.
> 
> CFR2010 Sec. 25.205
> _Any adult may produce beer, without payment of tax, for personal or family use and not for sale. An adult is any individual who is 18 years of age or older. If the locality in which the household is located requires a greater minimum age for the sale of beer to individuals, the adult shall be that age before commencing the production of beer. This exemption does not authorize the production of beer for use contrary to state or local law.
> 
> _http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/CFR-201...-sec25-205.pdf


...

----------


## Matthew5

In honor of Arizona State's Black Out Bucky game against Wisconsin. A celebratory beer!



Shiner's Black Lager seems fitting.

----------


## Matthew5

Brew #2: An Irish Red I made for Father's Day in honor of my dad. He's been on an Irish Red kick this year. Really pleased with the way it turned out.

----------


## Origanalist

A local one I've been enjoying lately.

----------


## Todd

These are probably considered two of the worlds greatest beers.  Pliny more so in the states for the hop heads and Westvleteren XII for people all over Europe and America who prefer Belgians.   




The Problem. 

They are on in limited supply as Russian River Brewing in California makes only a limited amount of Pliny and only bottles a small amount for distribution.  Getting it out East is darn near crazy impossible.

Westvleteren prides itself on saying it will not export to the US. 

So how is one to get any of these gems?

----------


## Todd

> Today is brewing day.  This will be my 3rd attempt at making beer. Nothing special, just making a Mr. Beer recipe. 
> 
> I'm starting with their "Wild Wheat" but I will be using Wyeast 3944 Belgian Witbier yeast instead of the yeast that came with the kit. I'm also going to add zest of 1 orange and 1/2 tsp of crushed coriander seeds.


This is awesome.  It looks like you are making a Belgian style with the orange and coriander.

Thanks for posting the pics.  I am always interested in how others do this.

 This Wednesday is my brew day.  I will either be making a Belgian strong Golden ale or a Dubbel.  It will be from an extract, but I am very novice.

----------


## Todd

> Interesting, I know a guy like that down there too. Maybe we know the same guy


Yep.  If you went to Liberty, and like craft beer then Pints O' Plenty is probably familiar.  I think Doug has been doing this kind of thing out of his home for most of his adult life.

----------


## eduardo89

Going to try these tonight:

----------


## Todd

I had my brewing lesson last night and had a great time doing it.   On a liberty note making your own beer from scratch is another notch in the belt at Freedom living.  

Unfortunately, I was so caught up in the learning process last night that I failed to take any photos.   I'm just not the type that keeps fiddling with their smart phone and this is not the first occasion where I have failed to capture the moment.  I will try to do better with some pics of the rest of the process. 

It was a partial extract recipe meaing I used both grains and extract.

Here was my recipe

6 lbs Muntons extra light  Dry Malt Extract (DME)
1 lbs Dingemans Caramunich 45 
1 lbs Special B Dingemans

1oz German Tettnang hops
1 oz German Hallertau

Belgian Candi Syrup D180
Abbey Ale Liquid Yeast


Steeped the grains for 30 minutes at 155 degrees, then poured in the DME and brought to a boil
Once boiling You boil for 1 hour.   Add Tettnang at start of boil and Hallertau at 45 minutes in.  
At one hour turn of burner and add candy syrup.

Chill wort to 65 degrees, throw your Abbey ale yeast in, add your lid and airlock and then ferment one week.  

I placed it in my unused bathroom because there are no windows and it can ferment at about 72 degrees.   I plan to move it to a Carboy next Wednesday and let it Secondary ferment for another week.  

I am 4 - 5 weeks from having a Good Belgian Ale of my very own.

----------


## tod evans

*....Sidetrack....*

Backwoods Home has an article on making hard cider and applejack if anybody is interested..

http://www.backwoodshome.com/article...eypile143.html

----------


## Origanalist

> *....Sidetrack....*
> 
> Backwoods Home has an article on making hard cider and applejack if anybody is interested..
> 
> http://www.backwoodshome.com/article...eypile143.html


That's one thing I haven't really had that was any good, thanks, maybe I'll try making my own.

----------


## tod evans

> That's one thing I haven't really had that was any good, thanks, maybe I'll try making my own.


I still have foggy memories of attending a "hoe-down" in the mid 70's where there was live music, fresh BBQ and homemade cider and jack..

Big fun, fond memories!

----------


## Root

Bottled the beer today.  Its pretty darn close to the flavor I was shooting for which was a strong/double witbier.  Judging on mouthfeel, I'd say it's in the 6.5-7.5 range.

----------


## Noob



----------


## Todd

> Bottled the beer today.  Its pretty darn close to the flavor I was shooting for which was a strong/double witbier.  Judging on mouthfeel, I'd say it's in the 6.5-7.5 range.


So this would be a very bitter wit?   Has a nice color.

----------


## Root

> So this would be a very bitter wit?   Has a nice color.


I'd say more balanced.  The belgian yeast flavor is very prominent.  I'm sure the flavor will develop more as it conditions.

----------


## loveshiscountry

Best to worst on the taste testing I've done so far. Every other Sunday we get together. I like the lighter tasting stuff

*IPA*
Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Ballast Point Sculpin IPA
Bohemia Pale Ale
Dogfishhead 90 minute IPA

*Lager*
Harp Lager		
Schlitz Gusto Classic 60's formula 	
Batch 19		
Suprema	
Red Stripe			
PBR		
Rogue Irish Style Lager		
Brooklyn Lager		
Samuel Adams Boston Lager		
Samuel Adams Double Agent IPL		
Victory Prima Pils		
Victory Storm King Imperial Stout (Ale)			
Trappistes Rochefort 10

----------


## Todd

No great beer thread would be epic without this.   First correct guess as to the historical importance gets a + Rep.



Epic quote on the can...lol.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> No great beer thread would be epic without this.   First correct guess as to the historical importance gets a + Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Epic quote on the can...lol.


Was this made before or after Billy Carter urinated in front of some foreign delegates?

----------


## Todd

> Was this made before or after Billy Carter urinated in front of some foreign delegates?

----------


## Origanalist

> No great beer thread would be epic without this.   First correct guess as to the historical importance gets a + Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Epic quote on the can...lol.


That was some truly crappy beer.

----------


## Todd

This is one of the better Amber Ales I've tried.  Malty upfront and some nice hoppiness on the finish.

Bear Republic Red Rocket Ale

----------


## fr33

My wife is awesome and brought me 3 six packs home today.

Franconia Dunkle

Rahr & Sons Oktoberfest

Saint Arnold Oktoberfest

----------


## eduardo89

> No great beer thread would be epic without this.   First correct guess as to the historical importance gets a + Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Epic quote on the can...lol.




Also the Billy is Billy Carter, Jimmy Carter's brother.

----------


## Matthew5

> My wife is awesome and brought me 3 six packs home today.
> 
> Franconia Dunkle
> 
> Rahr & Sons Oktoberfest
> 
> Saint Arnold Oktoberfest


Franconia Dunkle is awesome. Check out the brewery next time you're in McKinney. I haven't had the Rahr Oktoberfest yet, but their other stuff is always good.

I was alittle underwhelmed with the Saint Arnold Oktoberfest.

----------


## Todd

> Franconia Dunkle is awesome. Check out the brewery next time you're in McKinney. I haven't had the Rahr Oktoberfest yet, but their other stuff is always good.
> 
> I was alittle underwhelmed with the Saint Arnold Oktoberfest.


Many of those are hard to come by out east.  That's the beauty and the curse of American Craft beer scene.  People have their regional favorites and many are world class beers.......but the breweries are so small that they have a hard time distributing them out of state/region.   I will peruse Beer Advocate sometimes and be disapointed because I'll find a brand that I have little chance ever finding lest I go out West.  Pliny the Elder comes to mind.

----------


## Root

> Many of those are hard to come by out east.  That's the beauty and the curse of American Craft beer scene.  People have their regional favorites and many are world class beers.......but the breweries are so small that they have a hard time distributing them out of state/region.   I will peruse Beer Advocate sometimes and be disapointed because I'll find a brand that I have little chance ever finding lest I go out West.  Pliny the Elder comes to mind.


At least we have Heady Topper.

----------


## Keith and stuff

I thought people might be interested in this for several reasons.


The company that created the map did a survey from "AMP, a third-party research firm, to learn about people's drinking habits across the U.S. The survey included 5,249 drinkers over the age of 21 from all 50 states and DC."
http://www.businessinsider.com/map-a...-state-2013-10

----------


## Todd

> At least we have Heady Topper.



I have not tried it.  Hard to come by down here in VA.   

Which leads to another point.   I believe Russian River Brewing and some of these places actually could get their product out to a wider audience, but I think they like the attention they get for making their beers seem mysterious by being inaccessable.  I can get wines from some of the  smallest wineries in Africa, Chile and Europe more easily than you can some American Craft beer.   There's no good reason, being as big as they are to be able to make that stuff available to a wider area, but they like to jack the price up and make you wait 1 hour just to get into the place to taste it.

----------


## Todd

Two more Belgian Quads I had recently.  I think the Omnegang is a touch better, but at almost $14 for a 4 pack, the Boulevard Brewing Sixth Glass is the better buy.  It was a very good Quad but you won't go wrong with either.     



The Three  Philosophers had a touch of cherry in it.  That was different, but didn't detract from the style.   Loved it.

----------


## Matthew5

> I thought people might be interested in this for several reasons.
> 
> 
> The company that created the map did a survey from "AMP, a third-party research firm, to learn about people's drinking habits across the U.S. The survey included 5,249 drinkers over the age of 21 from all 50 states and DC."
> http://www.businessinsider.com/map-a...-state-2013-10


Sadly I live somewhere between Coors Light and Bud Light...gross.

----------


## fr33

Tonight it's Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout and Avery Brewing's Ellie's Brown Ale.

----------


## fr33

#beerhipstersunite !

You gotta admit, over the last 10 years it's become easier to get good beers.

----------


## Todd

Ok...This IPA is realllly good.  And it's only around during the Holiday's.  And available pretty much everywhere Sierra Nevada distributes which is a plus.  Nice malty backbone in this IPA.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Ok...This IPA is realllly good.  And it's only around during the Holiday's.  And available pretty much everywhere Sierra Nevada distributes which is a plus.  Nice malty backbone in this IPA.


Exactly what I'm having right now! It's a nicely hopped IPA. (Of course my bottle says 2013 on the label) 

Sierra Nevada is losing share to Lagunitas to a certain extent on the west coast. Sierra Pale Ale being replaced by Lagunitas IPA. Luckily, many places are also adding Sierra Nevada Torpedo, which is their extra IPA. I haven't come across the Celebration on tap yet. Lagunitas and Drake's are both putting out some great hoppy brews.

----------


## Root

2012 Fegley's Brew Works Rude Elf's Reserve.  It's really mellowed out over the year and I drank it all to easily.  So good.  I have 1 bottle left from 2011, and 2 more 2012's.  In a few weeks, I'm going to do a 3 year sampling.  This stuff tastes like Christmas in a bottle.

----------


## fr33

I'm looking forward to Anchor Brewing's yearly Christmas ale. Haven't seen it available in any stores around here yet. It's our Christmas eve tradition to share a big magnum bottle.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Exactly what I'm having right now! It's a nicely hopped IPA. (Of course my bottle says 2013 on the label) 
> 
> Sierra Nevada is losing share to Lagunitas to a certain extent on the west coast. Sierra Pale Ale being replaced by Lagunitas IPA. Luckily, many places are also adding Sierra Nevada Torpedo, which is their extra IPA. I haven't come across the Celebration on tap yet. Lagunitas and Drake's are both putting out some great hoppy brews.


I just purchased some Celebration and am going to try it during the MNF game tonite.
Torpedo is my favorite and the Pale Ale ($13.99 a 12 pack at the grocery store here) is my session beer over Schlitz.

----------


## Todd

> I'm looking forward to Anchor Brewing's yearly Christmas ale. Haven't seen it available in any stores around here yet. It's our Christmas eve tradition to share a big magnum bottle.


I had this over Thanksgiving.  St Bernardus ABT12 is my all time favorite beer period.   Their Christmas ale is almost as wonderful.  Be careful.  It's big and has a warming effect all over your body.

----------


## Todd

I am now fond of certain IPA's.  Balance is the key for me.  I like my Hops with a nice Malty flavor in the front to equalize the bitter.  This in my opinon along with Dogfish 90 minute is the best IPA I've ever had.  Bell's Two Hearted Ale out of Michigan.  



It's a beautiful beer.  Great Color and foamy head.  A very nice grapefruit hop flavor.  I prefer that over the more Piney flavors of the California ales.

----------


## loveshiscountry

We are making nachos and drinking Dales Rocky Mountain Pale Ale. It's similar to Sierra Nevadas Torpedo

----------


## HOLLYWOOD



----------


## TheGrinch

> 


We actually (tried to sell) that when DragonCon was going on here. The distributor had probably been sitting on it for 2 years, so we had to put a disclaimer on it (FYI, beer does not go bad as long it's not exposed to air, it just tastes $#@!tier for most low alcohol beers with time,  but especially with high-alcohol beers, just mellows out and changes as the flavors fade)

The beer is actually blue like the dye they use in some toilet bowls, but with just a hint of green because they couldn't keep that malt piss water completely colorless. 

I was actually disappointed that it wasn't completely awful (I sometimes like to try crappy beers just see how awful they are). It just tasted like flavorless piss water with just a hint of strange berry taste from the dye they use, as if they actually extracted it from a toilet.

The beeradvocate reviews are just hysterical though.

----------


## TheGrinch

Drinking some of my faves right now for the Superbowl:

*Bell's Smitten Golden Rye Ale* - Lightly hopped like a drinkable pale ale, and that spicy crisp rye makes this divinely drinkable for my day-time beer at around 5%

*Lagunitas Sucks* - screw Hypeslam, err I mean Hopslam, that you have to take off work to get down here (though I do have a few bottles should the mood strike me, one of the perks of my job).  This beer is so much. Tons of flavor hops, gives it a tropical, citrusy explosion of flavor, but kept the bitterness dialed back.

*Stone Enjoy By 2/14/14* - goes down like water and just amazingly good DIPA. Gotta really like your hops for this one, but the best part is guaranteed to be ultra fresh.

*Great Divide Espresso Yeti* - the most under-appreciated imperial stout series on the planet. The standard for the style. I forgot how much I liked this version.  Chocolate is still my favorite, but this is worth breaking open a second bottle to give me a pick me up as the beers go down.

Also got my homebrew that turned out just incredible. Did an Imp IPA with tons of different dank, citrus and tropical hop varieties and actual orange added.  So delicious it might inspire me to pursue my brewpub dream again.

----------


## Todd

> Drinking some of my faves right now for the Superbowl:
> 
> *Bell's Smitten Golden Rye Ale* - Lightly hopped like a drinkable pale ale, and that spicy crisp rye makes this divinely drinkable for my day-time beer at around 5%
> 
> *Lagunitas Sucks* - screw Hypeslam, err I mean Hopslam, that you have to take off work to get down here (though I do have a few bottles should the mood strike me, one of the perks of my job).  This beer is so much. Tons of flavor hops, gives it a tropical, citrusy explosion of flavor, but kept the bitterness dialed back.
> 
> *Stone Enjoy By 2/14/14* - goes down like water and just amazingly good DIPA. Gotta really like your hops for this one, but the best part is guaranteed to be ultra fresh.
> 
> *Great Divide Espresso Yeti* - the most under-appreciated imperial stout series on the planet. The standard for the style. I forgot how much I liked this version.  Chocolate is still my favorite, but this is worth breaking open a second bottle to give me a pick me up as the beers go down.
> ...




I have only tried Lagunitas Sucks.  It is spectacular.  I have never tried Hopslam, but my Homebrew store had a waiting list for it.  Bells usually has very good products, but I'll keep in mind that it's possibly overated.  

I am not a big fan of Stone's beers.  It's not that they are bad beers, but I just don't like their hop profiles.

----------


## Todd

> Founder's Brewery:  Backwoods Bastard
> 
> 10.2%  ABV


This ^ was very nice.  Had this a few weeks ago.  After trying though, I think I prefer mye Wee Heavy's without the Bourbon barrell flavor.  I actually like the Dirty Bastard better overall.   My favorite scottish ale (wee heavy) is Skull Splitter

----------


## fr33

I've had pretty much every Alaskan Brewing variety but not this one until tonight.



If you're ever in Juneau visit the brewery. They have a tasting bar and tour and it's free.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

*CNET: Official 'Star Trek' beer lets you drink like a Klingon*




Drink like a Klingon warrior.



> harpen the bat'leth, a Klingon-inspired beer is coming to our little  corner of the galaxy. Warnog gets the official "Star Trek" blessing and  comes from *Tin Man Brewing Company in Indiana* in partnership with the Federation of Beer, a company that already released a product called Vulcan Ale. The  beer will be a Dunkelweizen style with rye. Expect banana and clove  flavors, which doesn't actually sound like something a Klingon would  drink. A real Klingon would probably be more into blood and steel  flavors, something that tastes like more like victory and less like  wheat.
> Vulcan Ale has only been available in Canada, meaning  Klingon Warnog will be the first official "Trek" beer available in the  US. It should fuel many a "Star Trek" drinking game where you have to  take a sip every time Captain Kirk violates the Prime Directive, Spock  says "Fascinating," and Sulu takes the con.

----------


## cajuncocoa

It's baaaaaaack!!

----------


## Todd

Here's one not for the faint of heart.    Dogfish Head WorldWide Stout

It's 18% ABV.  Tastes like a Port wine.

Drink.....SLOOOOWLY



The beer in this picture has a head.  I don't know how they kept a head that big with a beer of this strength.  I can assure you that this thing has so much Alcohol that I did not have a head for long.  And not much of one at that.

----------


## Matthew5

> Here's one not for the faint of heart.    Dogfish Head WorldWide Stout
> 
> It's 18% ABV.  Tastes like a Port wine.



Dad gum!

----------


## eduardo89

Tried this beer this week in St Lucia, it's pretty damn good

----------


## eduardo89

dooble post

----------


## fr33

Alaskan Brewing's Double IPA is so damn good. Probably the best of theirs that I've had. The wife bought me a 4 pack last weekend. http://www.alaskanbeer.com/our-brew/...pothermia.html

Also, the "Game of Thrones" red ale is the absolute worst beer I've ever had. Blech! 2 sips and I poured it out. http://www.ommegang.com/got/fire_and_blood.php

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I love hopps.  I can drink massively hoppy beer all night long.  IPAs will give me a migraine before I drink half a bottle.  every. single. time.  Someone says to me, "you must be allergic to hopps." No, I don't drink anything BUT hoppy beer.  Usually a lager and occasionally an ale. But just as soon as I put an IPA to my lips it feels like someone is sledgehammering my skull.  I don't get it.

----------


## Todd

> I love hopps.  I can drink massively hoppy beer all night long.  IPAs will give me a migraine before I drink half a bottle.  every. single. time.  Someone says to me, "you must be allergic to hopps." No, I don't drink anything BUT hoppy beer.  Usually a lager and occasionally an ale. But just as soon as I put an IPA to my lips it feels like someone is sledgehammering my skull.  I don't get it.


Some beers are known as "headache beers". Sierra Nevada beers do that to some.  I made a homebrewed IPA recently that sometimes gives me a headache.  I don't know for sure, but I say it's certain types of the yeast that cause an allergy and not the hops.  All beer have hops and yeast, but yeast is a living thing.  So that's what I think, but I am no expert.  Try drinking alot of water prior to having one and see if it's dehydration which could be another issue.

----------


## francisco

> Some beers are known as "headache beers"...


It's from so-called "fusel oils" which are actually higher alcohols (more complex than ethanol) made in small quantities by yeast.

(As a point of reference, Bourbon has more fusel oils than other distilled spirits which is why some people get worse hangovers when they drink Bourbon).

Every yeast strain has its own individual metabolic profile and makes, in addition to bulk quantities of ethanol, a different complement of literally thousands of compounds, most in truly minute quantities, which collectively contribute to a beer's flavor profile. Human taste buds can detect some compounds in the parts-per-billion range! (Material bills and processing methodologies also obviously make their own contributions to flavor). Each Brewer jealously guards his own strain of yeast. Some unfortunately tend to make higher levels of certain undesirable compounds in addition to their desirable notes.

I'm a retired professional Brewer and trained beer taster.

To me, IMHO as a result of the above, Miller products often taste oxidized ("stale", papery/cardboard note) even when they are not in fact actually oxidized.

Coors products are noted in the industry for having higher levels than competitor's beer of banana note (isoamyl acetate)--generally considered a positive if not excessive--but also too much "green apple" note from acetaldehyde. When really high, acetaldehyde aroma is reminiscent of latex paint. Actually, acetaldehyde is formed in your body when you metabolize alcohol and is probably the biggest factor in making hangover symptoms.

Compared to the above, Anheuser-Busch beers are notable for having a more prominent red apple "fruity/estery" (ethyl acetate) note, generally considered desireable.

So you can do your own taste test with a trio of the above easily obtainable mass-market beers, to see if you can pick up the flavor notes discussed.




> ...Sierra Nevada beers do that to some.


Surprising for me to hear that as again IMHO Sierra Nevada along with Deschutes make the highest quality craft beers.

----------


## green73

After consulting my spreadsheet and factoring in the usual statistics, this is still not the greatest beer thread ever, but it has moved up to 92nd place.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Some beers are known as "headache beers". Sierra Nevada beers do that to some.  I made a homebrewed IPA recently that sometimes gives me a headache.  I don't know for sure, but I say it's certain types of the yeast that cause an allergy and not the hops.  All beer have hops and yeast, but yeast is a living thing.  So that's what I think, but I am no expert.  Try drinking alot of water prior to having one and see if it's dehydration which could be another issue.


I can assure you it's not dehydration. One of the first things I ever learned as a Marine was that extreme hydration is the secret to no hangovers. When you are getting fall-down drunk nearly every weekend and come to PT on Monday still-not-quite finished with the dizzies, this is an important skill to have.  I don't generally get into alcohol until my molars are floating.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It's from so-called "fusel oils" which are actually higher alcohols (more complex than ethanol) made in small quantities by yeast.
> 
> (As a point of reference, Bourbon has more fusel oils than other distilled spirits which is why some people get worse hangovers when they drink Bourbon).


That can't be it.  I drink the hell out of some bourbon.  Bourbon is my drink of choice in all circumstances.  Never had such an issue.  It's only ever IPA's specifically that do it.  Even did it to me blind (in a Stein, no label, I did not know it was an IPA), so it has to be something _specific_ to IPAs.

ETA:  And it's not ALL IPAs; only the vast vast majority of them.  I hate the migraines too much to do he experiments and chart out which ones do and which ones don't.

----------


## francisco

> That can't be it.  I drink the hell out of some bourbon.  Bourbon is my drink of choice in all circumstances.  Never had such an issue.  It's only ever IPA's specifically that do it.  Even did it to me blind (in a Stein, no label, I did not know it was an IPA), so it has to be something _specific_ to IPAs.
> 
> ETA:  And it's not ALL IPAs; only the vast vast majority of them.  I hate the migraines too much to do he experiments and chart out which ones do and which ones don't.


It may be hops for you. IPA's are very heavily hopped. (The style evolved to make beers that could stand long hot ship journeys to India without spoiling. Hops have a characteristic of suppressing the growth of beer-spoiling bacteria, which is how they came to become incorporated in beer in the first place).

There is a "headfeel" syndrome that only some people experience (people like yeast each have their own genetically-endowed metabolic profiles) that some in the industry believe is connected to hops. The syndrome is not well-understood or well-investigated. Others dispute that the phenomenon is real.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It may be hops for you. IPA's are very heavily hopped.


Definitely not hops either.  I love Victory Prima Pils, Anchor California Lager, I have tried Westbrook Brewing Covert Hops once and loved it, with no ill effect.  My favorite beer in the world is Sam Adams Boston Lager, and I can drink myself stupid on the stuff with no migraine at all.

ETA - in fact, the reason I tried IPAs in the first place is because hops are my favorite part of beer.  I love love love hoppy beer.  One downside (for me!) of the IPA craze is that it's becoming increasingly more difficult to find a hoppy beer that is NOT an IPA.    In my case, really loving hoppy beer but IPAs give me migraines, that sucks.

----------


## francisco

> Definitely not hops either.  I love Victory Prima Pils, Anchor California Lager, I have tried Westbrook Brewing Covert Hops once and loved it, with no ill effect.  My favorite beer in the world is Sam Adams Boston Lager, and I can drink myself stupid on the stuff with no migraine at all.
> 
> ETA - in fact, the reason I tried IPAs in the first place is because hops are my favorite part of beer.  I love love love hoppy beer.  One downside (for me!) of the IPA craze is that it's becoming increasingly more difficult to find a hoppy beer that is NOT an IPA.    In my case, really loving hoppy beer but IPAs give me migraines, that sucks.


*It's an interesting situation, and might fun for a Brewer to try to do some detective work.
*

Is the phenomenon repeatable, in the sense that some brands of  IPA  ALWAYS give you a headache, and others brands NEVER do?

If so, which ones? (Obviously, the key is to figure out what is different about the headache-inducing beers).

Are there some ALES that are not IPAs, that ALWAYS give you a  headache, and any non-IPA Ales that never do? If so, which ones? 

What about Lager beers? At least 3 of the 4 of the beers that you mention above, that dont give you a headache, are all Lagers; but I dont think any of them are as highly hopped as a true IPA, either. Sam Adams Boston Lager has about 35 BU (Bittering Units) and a typical IPA is in the 50+ BU range.

There is a technique called dry-hopping (where hops are added to the fermentor and/or a lagering tank; in addition to and different from the normal practice of boiling the hops in the Brewkettle) that may be used in some Ales, including but not limited to some IPAs. This expensive technique is also used in some Lagers. I'm wondering if dry-hopped beers might be implicated in your headache syndrome. 

Or, it might have something to do with the variety of hops used in a particular beer. Some hops varieties have low bittering power (alpha acids) but particular aroma qualities, like Hallertau, Tettnang or  Saaz. Other High-alpha hops yield higher BUs but are not really noted for superior aroma, like Bullion or Brewer's Gold. Hoppy beers tend to use High-alpha hops because thats the only practical/economic way to make a high BU beer. Is it the high-alpha hop varieties that are causing the headaches?

A lot of American craft beers (particularly Pale Ales) use a lot of Cascade variety hops which have a PINEY (some say citrus) note that you would probably recognize. If you relate to that, are beers with a distinct PINEY/CITRUS hop note the ones that give you a headache?

Other than hops, it is conceivable that it is something about ALE YEAST that causes your headaches. But: note that although in a _traditional_ sense ALES are different from lager beers in that they use a different type of yeast, are fermented at higher temperatures for a shorter period and are not aged, in the USA there is no legal distinction and any beer can be called an Ale even if it is not made in the traditional Ale manner, even if it is made with lager yeast. So, just because something is called an Ale, doesnt mean it really is one

Does Sierra Nevada Pale Ale give you a headache? That Ale is in fact a true Ale made in the traditional manner, is moderately hopped (about 35 BU, about the same as Sam Adams Lager) and includes some Cascade hops. I think it is dry hopped (in addition to the normal Brewkettle hopping) but I am not sure and would have to research. 

Does Heineken (a Lager) give you a headache? It is only moderately hopped (20-25 BU as a guess based on taste) but they use only high-alpha hops, they dont believe that hop aroma is important. (Of course, being packaged in green bottles, it is also susceptible to being lightstruckhaving an unmistakably skunky aroma-- and normally is so, a possible confounding factor. From a technical perspective, its a much crappier beer than it is given credit for. When they put it in cans, they actually have to deliberately expose to light first so it doesnt taste different than their beer in bottles).

Side note: any beer packaged in clear bottles is either lightstuck/skunky, or is made with isomerized hop extract instead of whole hops to prevent that from occurring).

Does Budweiser (a Lager) give you a headache? In contrast to Heineken they believe aroma is all-important, and dont allow the use of high-alpha hops. (Yes, that increases costs for them). Of course, nowadays like other mass-market beers Budweiser is only lightly hopped, about 12 BU.

What about Guinness Stout, one of the greatest (if not absolutely the greatest IMO) of all beers, with a higher BU of about 40, lots of it from high-alpha varieties?

Another note: in general, the biggest difference about IPAs compared to other Ales, is that they are much more highly hopped.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.anchorbrewing.com/brewery/videos

http://www.anchorbrewing.com/brewery/our_craft

 

Anchor Brewing | San Francisco Craft Brewers Since 1896

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Aye, I know Boston Lager is not as heavily hopped, but the ones that do it to me do it in half a bottle. I can drink a 6 pack of Boston Lager without the effect. Lagers are my favorite by far, and I've never had one put my head in a vice that hadn't gone skunky. 

I am less a fan of ale, but some I like. Newcastle Brown Ale is commercial mass produced but I like it. If I can't find what I am looking for I'll fall back in Newcastly since everyone has it. Not a fan of Heinekin, but it doesn't crack my head unless it's skunked. 

As as to the IPAs that do it, the craft beers are more likely than mass produced to do it, so sadly, the better the IPA the more likely I will have a sledgehammer to the back of my head. Sierra Nevada I've had once a good while ago and it didn't hurt me, but you can never tell from a sample size of one. Could have been an anomaly. 

And I love Gunness Stout. 

HOWEVER you certainly rang one bell. Piney/citrus. I do believe there is a strong correlation between piney/citrus and the headaches. I am now recalling specifically an IPA I drank that was over the top with the pine-citrus and I was in agony within ¼ bottle. And the correlation I think holds. I am also guessing that craft IPAs are more likely to heavily lean on this variety than commercial? Would explain why the craftier the IPA, the more likely it seems I'll be destroying my liver as much with ibuprophen as I am with the alcohol.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

More I think about it, the more I think that's it. The more piney citrus it is the more likely I'll end up in agony. 

Skunked beer will do it too, but IIRC skunked beer gives lots of people headaches.

----------


## Origanalist

> It's baaaaaaack!!


Yeesh.....

----------


## Origanalist

> Aye, I know Boston Lager is not as heavily hopped, but the ones that do it to me do it in half a bottle. I can drink a 6 pack of Boston Lager without the effect. Lagers are my favorite by far, and I've never had one put my head in a vice that hadn't gone skunky. 
> 
> I am less a fan of ale, but some I like. Newcastle Brown Ale is commercial mass produced but I like it. If I can't find what I am looking for I'll fall back in Newcastly since everyone has it. Not a fan of Heinekin, but it doesn't crack my head unless it's skunked. 
> 
> As as to the IPAs that do it, the craft beers are more likely than mass produced to do it, so sadly, the better the IPA the more likely I will have a sledgehammer to the back of my head. Sierra Nevada I've had once a good while ago and it didn't hurt me, but you can never tell from a sample size of one. Could have been an anomaly. 
> 
> And I love Gunness Stout. 
> 
> HOWEVER you certainly rang one bell. Piney/citrus. I do believe there is a strong correlation between piney/citrus and the headaches. I am now recalling specifically an IPA I drank that was over the top with the pine-citrus and I was in agony within ¼ bottle. And the correlation I think holds. I am also guessing that craft IPAs are more likely to heavily lean on this variety than commercial? Would explain why the craftier the IPA, the more likely it seems I'll be destroying my liver as much with ibuprophen as I am with the alcohol.


That's a damn shame Gunny. But bourbon is always good in my book too.

----------


## francisco

> And I love Gunness Stout.


I've always said, If I lived in Ireland I'd weigh about 400 lbs and I'd have to be wheeled to the pub on a hand truck




> HOWEVER you certainly rang one bell. Piney/citrus. I do believe there is a strong correlation between piney/citrus and the headaches. I am now recalling specifically an IPA I drank that was over the top with the pine-citrus and I was in agony within ¼ bottle. And the correlation I think holds. I am also guessing that craft IPAs are more likely to heavily lean on this variety than commercial? Would explain why the craftier the IPA, the more likely it seems I'll be destroying my liver as much with ibuprophen as I am with the alcohol.


Sounds like you should stay away from "American Pale Ales" especially those brewed on the West Coast as the Cascade Piney/Citrus hop note is pretty much considered part of the style's flavor profile.

And yes, the smaller "craftier"  Brewers are more likely to (over)use that hop variety or similar cousins Centennial and Columbus.

Someone else said earlier in the thread that BALANCE is the most important thing and I couldn't agree more.

Re: Heineken, it's ALWAYS Skunky, (Industry euphemism: Euro-note), it's only a matter of degree

----------


## francisco

> It's baaaaaaack!!


Might go good with some Boone's Farm *perhaps I'm dating myself).

----------


## francisco

> Tried this beer this week in St Lucia, it's pretty damn good


You're kidding, right??

1st tipoff: clear bottle

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I've always said, If I lived in Ireland I'd weigh about 400 lbs and I'd have to be wheeled to the pub on a hand truck
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you should stay away from "American Pale Ales" especially those brewed on the West Coast as the Cascade Piney/Citrus hop note is pretty much considered part of the style's flavor profile.
> 
> And yes, the smaller "craftier"  Brewers are more likely to (over)use that hop variety or similar cousins Centennial and Columbus.
> 
> Someone else said earlier in the thread that BALANCE is the most important thing and I couldn't agree more.
> ...


Well, you clearly seem to be the expert here; I would LOVE to find a rich lager that was extraordinarily hoppy, but avoids the Cascade hops that seem to be the headache-makers for me.  Something like that might even become my go-to beer over my current go-to Boston Lager.  Even though I have always preferred lagers, I'd be open to Ales and Pilsners too.

So I'm *very* interested in trying some of the hoppiest beers around that avoid the Cascade hops.

----------


## Origanalist

> Might go good with some Boone's Farm *perhaps I'm dating myself).


Not too much, I remember the girls drinking that stuff.

----------


## Suzanimal

In celebration, I will pick up some fancy beer at the store today. My husband usually hates it when I buy beer (I always get whatevers cheapest) but today I'll splurge. Any suggestions???


American Craft Beer Week
http://www.craftbeer.com/news-and-ev...week/acbw-news

----------


## GunnyFreedom

depends on what he likes. lagers ales pilsners, hoppy less hoppy, strong mild,

----------


## Suzanimal

> depends on what he likes. lagers ales pilsners, hoppy less hoppy, strong mild,


I know he likes the hoppy stuff (he always makes me try it, he's hoping I'll "acquire a taste for it" - it takes a whole box of wine to wash the taste of that $#@! outta my mouth) and dark stuff (he orders Guinness when he sees it on draft). 

How about something not hoppy or dark?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I know he likes the hoppy stuff (he always makes me try it, he's hoping I'll "acquire a taste for it" - it takes a whole box of wine to wash the taste of that $#@! outta my mouth) and dark stuff (he orders Guinness when he sees it on draft). 
> 
> How about something not hoppy or dark?


I'll leave it to francisco the expert to suggest a non-dark non-hoppy beer that a dark hoppy beer drinker might like

----------


## Suzanimal

> I'll leave it to francisco the expert to suggest a non-dark non-hoppy beer that a dark hoppy beer drinker might like


I don't want to spoil him. I think I'll get something not dark or hoppy from Sweetwater, he's ordered that brand before and it's made in Atlanta - I remember that 'cuz he went on and on about it one night. See, I listen. 

He'll like it more if it's something I'll drink too.

----------


## Root

Suz, I don't know what brands you have distributed nearby, but in terms of style I really enjoy Belgian Witbier or White Ale (pass on the Blue Moon).  A Belgian Tripel would be another lighter colored, not too hoppy style.

A lot of craft brewers now sell 12 pack variety packs where you can get 3-4 different styles in one box.  Let us know how you make you!  Cheers!

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz, I don't know what brands you have distributed nearby, but in terms of style I really enjoy Belgian Witbier or White Ale (pass on the Blue Moon).  A Belgian Tripel would be another lighter colored, not too hoppy style.
> 
> A lot of craft brewers now sell 12 pack variety packs where you can get 3-4 different styles in one box.  Let us know how you make you!  Cheers!


I took your advice and bought a SweetWater "Tackle box" it has several different IPA's and some other flavors of beer. I'm pretty sure the man will enjoy the surprise and will enjoy making me taste all the crap in it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I have had a standard informal foodstuffs arrangement with every woman I've ever dated: 1) neither can claim to hate something that they have never tried, and 2) neither can try to compel the other to eat/drink anything that they hate.  It's always seemed to work perfectly.

----------


## dannno



----------


## TheGrinch

> HOWEVER you certainly rang one bell. Piney/citrus. I do believe there is a strong correlation between piney/citrus and the headaches. I am now recalling specifically an IPA I drank that was over the top with the pine-citrus and I was in agony within ¼ bottle. And the correlation I think holds. I am also guessing that craft IPAs are more likely to heavily lean on this variety than commercial? Would explain why the craftier the IPA, the more likely it seems I'll be destroying my liver as much with ibuprophen as I am with the alcohol.


I grew up a craft beer brat and am in the industry, so I can elaborate on this.

The difference between the more mass-produced brands and the smaller breweries is that once a brewery gets to a certain size, they begin have more of a mindset towards mass-marketability (meaning less offensive tastes that satisfy a broader range of palates). Fortunately, in the craft beer industry, this doesn't typically mean they go the McDonalds and macro-beer way, of cheap ingredients and fillers and too bland of taste... And in many cases, they still have beers that can satisfy those with "bigger" taste palates as well of course.

It is not cascade hops that are offensive to you. It is the american style pale ales, IPAs, even a lot of reds and some other styles, where they use an abundance of hops that are high in alpha-acids, which contribute to the perceived bitterness and hop flavor.  However, there are plenty within these style categories that provide more flavoring hops (achieved by putting them in later in the brew) as opposed to too many bittering hops (typically higher alpha acid and put in at beginning stages of brew). 

Perhaps it is the high-alpha acids that give you a headache, but it might also be because these styles are typically very unbalanced towards the hop side (this is because "hopheads" such as myself have acquired the taste to not even really be able to taste smaller amounts of hops). I know people who actually get headaches from too much on the hops, but still love balanced hoppy beers (meaning that it has plenty of malts, which typically provide any sweetness and body, but with specialty grains also account for a variety of non-hop flavors you find in beer, like coffee, chocolate, roasty or caramel notes).

A few great balanced IPAs that are so balanced I almost don't consider IPAs because they're not so hop-forward are Bell's Two Hearted and Dogfish Head 60 & 90 minute.

There are certainly also plenty of other style categories that may be far more up your alley, but I'll have to delve into that later.  Continue to try beers, and let me and others know what you like and we'll get you on the right path to finding new great ones.  Have you tried Belgians yet? I loved dealing in them, because they aren't offensive to anyone (why Anheiser Busch bought Goose Island), even if the fruity esters aren't everyone's thing.

----------


## TheGrinch

Quick history lesson, India Pale Ales (IPAs) came about because more hops and higher alcohol helped preserve the beer for the long voyage from England to India back in the (1700's? I can't remember), as opposed to a pale ale that didn't have as much hop or alcohol.

Scotch Ales came about because the British used to hoard all the hops grown. Thus is why they are mostly malty and darker like a brown ale.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Quick history lesson, India Pale Ales (IPAs) came about because more hops and higher alcohol helped preserve the beer for the long voyage from England to India back in the (1700's? I can't remember), as opposed to a pale ale that didn't have as much hop or alcohol.
> 
> Scotch Ales came about because the British used to hoard all the hops grown. Thus is why they are mostly malty and darker like a brown ale.


Thanks for the reminder, I remember my husband telling me that once when he was monologging about beer. I'll bring that up later and pretend I remembered it all by myself. I won't get away with it, he knows I'm full of $#@! but it'll be fun watching him trying to figure out how I came up with it.

----------


## Todd

> In celebration, I will pick up some fancy beer at the store today. My husband usually hates it when I buy beer (I always get whatevers cheapest) but today I'll splurge. Any suggestions???
> 
> 
> American Craft Beer Week
> http://www.craftbeer.com/news-and-ev...week/acbw-news


Try a Belgian beer.  Will totally change the way most people think about what a beer is.  It did me. Not hoppy at all.  The flavor comes from the yeast.  Very spicy and warming.   Sip it slooowly.  

Greatest beer I've ever had.    And it's available almost any craft beer store that knows what they are doing.

----------


## green73

Since 1869

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## fr33

New Belgium's "Rampant" IPA is a bit too bitter even for my tastes.

http://www.newbelgium.com/beer/detai...8-9c3705ec7d17

The label says there's peach in it. I can slightly smell it but can't taste it.

----------


## green73

..

----------


## CaseyJones

god I love Sierra Nevada Torpedos

----------


## dannno



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> god I love Sierra Nevada Torpedos


What's the count? 

I started on Extra IPA when Torpedo was first released. My go to IPA these days is Lagunitas IPA. A little more flowery. Drake's Denogginizer has quite a kick when you just want a couple (about all you can drink).

Sierra Nevada is doing a lot of promotions this month...




> California's Sierra Nevada Brewing, the nation's second-largest craft beer maker, is nearing completion on a second production facility, this one near Asheville, North Carolina. And to celebrate, company founder Ken Grossman wanted to turn the spotlight on the craft brewing industry as a whole, rather than on Sierra Nevada by itself. With that in mind, the brewery has launched a three-week, seven-city road-tripping festival called Beer Camp Across America, which starts in Sierra Nevada's hometown of Chico and will end in North Carolina. But it stops in Denver on Friday, July 25.
> ...
> To accompany the festival, Sierra Nevada selected twelve breweries across the country with which to collaborate -- and ended up making twelve beers, all of which have been bottled and canned and will be for sale in liquor stores. "The selection process wasn't that rigorous," Arnold says. "We took stock of some friends in the industry as well as some breweries who we didn't know that well but who are making waves, and whittled it down. We fell like we have a good mix of talent."
> 
> One of those breweries is Longmont's Oskar Blues, which sent two of its brewers out to Chico to help put together Canfusion, a rye bock with tangy wheat notes and a citrusy aroma. It will be canned and included in the twelve-pack, along with collaborations between Sierra Nevada and Bell's, New Glarus, Ninkasi, Cigar City, Allagash, Russian River, Firestone Walker, 3 Floyds, Ballast Point, Victory and the Asheville Brewers Alliance in North Carolina.
> ...
> http://blogs.westword.com/cafesociet..._on_friday.php

----------


## CaseyJones

> What's the count?


well I have now downed a sixer which is why I am talking to these retarded marxist douchebags on the forums I hate so f***ing much, thinking about going and getting some guinness

----------


## malkusm

> well I have now downed a sixer which is why I am talking to these retarded marxist douchebags on the forums I hate so f***ing much, thinking about going and getting some guinness


You do what you want, CaseyJones. You are the man.

----------


## Todd

Schlafly pumpkin ale.  

Tastes just like a pumpkin pie.   Best one I've had

----------


## GunnyFreedom

//nm

----------


## Suzanimal

This looks interesting...






> Rogue Ales looks to end 2014 on a hot note with Rogue Sriracha Hot Stout Beer.
> 
> The iconic Vietnamese hot sauce is the inspiration for a new spicy stout beer that will be debuting in December.
> 
> Sriracha is a paste is made from garlic, chili peppers, salt, sugar, and distilled vinegar. California manufacturer Huy Fong Foods is most commonly associated with Sriracha.
> 
> Beer Street Journal is working on details on this upcoming release. More to follow.
> 
> http://beerstreetjournal.com/breweries/rogue-brewing/

----------


## Todd

Belgian beers are my passion.  If you like them, then this one is pretty nice. Boulevard Brewing in Kansas City has a unique American spin on Beligan beer because they add American ingredients instead of the traditional Belgian malts and Noble hops.  I think the American hop profile is what makes them so special.  Boulevard "Long Strange Tripel".   



Now it's not my favorite Tripel.  That would be Unibroue La Fin Du Monde out of Canada, but give it a try.  And I think its available out East.  Lots of American hops with that Belgian yeast flavor.   I give it a 7/10.

----------


## fr33

http://greatdivide.com/beer/seasonal/hibernation-ale/



I had a sixer of these last weekend. OMG such a rich flavor! My wife says they have 260 calories in each beer. I believe it.

----------


## Todd

Whelp.  Last Friday I was greeted at my door by two of these.  Sent from a friend out in California area, which is only region you can get it.  

[IMG][/IMG]


It is amazing and legendary as advertised.  I can't ever remember a beer that kept erupting in bubbles and clingy foam everytime you took a sip.  Most of the time it disipates into nothing by the end.  This kept on going.   Such a powerful citrus aroma.  Hope I can get this again someday.  Good news is I have one left.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Whelp.  Last Friday I was greeted at my door by two of these.  Sent from a friend out in California area, which is only region you can get it.


Excellent choice. California beer and wine can't be beat, IMHO.

Currently in my glass, and all that a super hoppy, lupulin laced beer should be:






> Hop Hunter IPA harnesses the complex flavors of just-picked hops through an all-new method of steam distilling wet hops before they even leave the fields. This revolutionary technique captures and intensifies the natural flavors, creating a unique and intensely aromatic beer. Our custom process gathers pure hop oil which, when combined with traditional whole-cone hops in the brew kettle and in our Hop Torpedo, makes for an incredible IPA experience.
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/sierra-...er-ipa/250957/





> Hop Oil
> 
> Sierra Nevada is famous for its love of hops, and the heavy-handed showcasing of hop flavor and aroma has become known worldwide as the American style. Most hop aroma comes from naturally occurring essential oils found in the lupulin glands of the hop plant. When and how the hops are used in the brewing process affects how much hop oiland with it hop aromaappears in the finished beer. We use techniques such as dry hopping and torpedoing (our revolutionary technique of re-circulating beer out of a fermenter and through a column of hops) to increase the hop oil concentration in our beers. We often choose hop varietals based on their oil content, preferring high-oil varietals as choices for highly hopped beers. With Hop Hunter IPA were experimenting with a method of steam distilling wet, un-dried hops fresh from the field to harvest the hop essence. This method collects the pure essential oils which are added post-fermentation and captures the intense hop aroma for use year-round.
> 
> http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/yea...hop-hunter-ipa





> A few weeks ago, I had the pleasure of attending a party thrown by Chico, California's Sierra Nevada in celebration of three of their newest releases: Nooner Pilsner, Hoppy Lager (part of this year's Beer Camp series), and Hop Hunter IPA.
> 
> Hop Hunter is the first beer to use Sierra Nevada's newest hopping technique: steam distilling wet hops to harness hop oil. Within the hop cone are the oils that provide the bitterness, flavor, and especially aroma that hop-heads love about their beers. These aromas are best when the hop is fresh off the vine; that's why so many breweries brew what's often called a harvest ale, which uses fresh hops as part of the "wet hopping" technique. 
> 
> This, of course, can only be done in the early fall, when the hop harvest is done and the hops are fresh. With every day that passes, hops lose their fresh hop flavors and aromas, and so does the resulting beer. Or at least that's what used to happen.
> 
> By steam distilling hops, Sierra Nevada is able to capture the hop oils straight from the freshly picked hops, creating a pure, intensely aromatic hop oil. The result is a year-round, fresh hop IPA known as Hop Hunter.
> 
> Hop Hunter (6.20% ABV) pours a bright golden with a huge white head. Retention and lacing are both excellent.
> ...

----------


## loveshiscountry

Stone Go To IPA is my new favorite
_Intense peach, citrus and melon flavors dominate the aroma in the best possible way._ I noticed this right off

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/stone-go-to-ipa/253833/

----------


## Todd

Almost time for Schlafly Pumpkin Ale.  It's the best I've tried.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Whelp.  Last Friday I was greeted at my door by two of these.  Sent from a friend out in California area, which is only region you can get it.  
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> It is amazing and legendary as advertised.  I can't ever remember a beer that kept erupting in bubbles and clingy foam everytime you took a sip.  Most of the time it disipates into nothing by the end.  This kept on going.   Such a powerful citrus aroma.  Hope I can get this again someday.  Good news is I have one left.


I'll be trying my first one this weekend.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Have you tried anything from Knee Deep Brewing? They seem to be the latest kings of hoppy beer...

http://www.beeradvocate.com/communit...p-brews.79701/

----------


## Todd

> Have you tried anything from Knee Deep Brewing? They seem to be the latest kings of hoppy beer...
> 
> http://www.beeradvocate.com/communit...p-brews.79701/


Probably hard to get that out where I am.  It was pure luck to get the Piny out east.   I have not seen Knee Deep out this way in Bottles, although they do have a distributor in the region.  But so does Russian River.  The problem is the RR distributors only work with Kegs which means the only place you can try them is in Tap rooms in the bigger cities. That may be the case with Knee Deep.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

So it was time for a minor celebration, and I decided to try something a bit sweeter.  Having never had it before, I decided to try this stuff:



5.9% ABV and you literally cannot tell the difference from ordinary root beer.  Whoa.  It claims to be normal beer with flavors added to make it taste like root beer.  This is a weird claim to me, considering that I can't taste the 'beer' in it at all.  A 5 year old kid could drink this stuff and like it.

----------


## dannno

> So it was time for a minor celebration, and I decided to try something a bit sweeter.  Having never had it before, I decided to try this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.9% ABV and you literally cannot tell the difference from ordinary root beer.  Whoa.  It claims to be normal beer with flavors added to make it taste like root beer.  This is a weird claim to me, considering that I can't taste the 'beer' in it at all.  A 5 year old kid could drink this stuff and like it.


It should be banned, clearly they are marketing toward children

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> It should be banned, clearly they are marketing toward children


lmao.  

I actually like real beer, so this won't be a go-to drink for me because it's too sweet.  But for someone who doesn't like beer this would be the shyt.  If I didn't read 5.9% ABV on the label, I seriously would not know that it wasn't Virgil's Root Beer.  Even hard cider and wine coolers and such you can taste the alcohol.  Not this at all. Tastes like a soft drink.  Weird.

----------


## tommyrp12

> So it was time for a minor celebration, and I decided to try something a bit sweeter.  Having never had it before, I decided to try this stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 5.9% ABV and you literally cannot tell the difference from ordinary root beer.  Whoa.  It claims to be normal beer with flavors added to make it taste like root beer.  This is a weird claim to me, considering that I can't taste the 'beer' in it at all.  A 5 year old kid could drink this stuff and like it.


Next time add this to them,   I don't buy the bottle just the little shots of smirnoff they sell by the counter. Just put one in per bottle. It'll make it a lot more enjoyable.

----------


## Suzanimal

Not with me. 






> America's Fallen Out of Love With These 5 Beers
> 
> NEWSER) – Americans still love beer—it's a $100 billion industry in the US—but there are some beers we're just not that into anymore, particularly as specialty and craft beers become more popular. 24/7 Wall St. runs down 10 beers falling out of favor with Americans:
> 
> Budweiser: Yes, the King of Beers itself saw a 26% decline in sales between 2009 and 2014, putting it in the 10th spot on the list. In addition to rising craft beer sales, Americans' growing taste for light beer likely also contributed.
> 
> Natural Light: Despite the aforementioned demand for light beer, Natty Light saw a 26.6% decline in sales from 2009 to 2014, putting it at No. 9 on the list. Perhaps not surprising, considering RateBeer.com users rank it the worst beer in the world.
> 
> Miller Genuine Draft: Jumping toward the top of the list, MGD comes in at No. 3 with a whopping 54.5% decline in sales from 2009 to 2014. MillerCoors is actually closing the plant that first brewed MGD.
> ...


http://www.newser.com/story/217272/a...e-5-beers.html

----------


## Todd

Had this back in December and got another pint for later.  Hardywood gingerbread stout.  Great stuff.  If you live in Virginia you must try.  Fantastic and world class gingerbread stout.  It's seasonal and won't probably be back in until next November....  One of the best things Virginia Breweries make.

Watch out....9.2 alcohol is up there. lol..

----------


## TheTexan

Discuss.

----------


## Danke

This beer is awesome with spicy Bald Eagle wings.

----------


## dannno

Hops forward

----------


## TheTexan

^ true

----------


## Dianne

I spend half my life finding beer not GMO $#@!.   All the major U.S. brands are GMO, and will probably turn your skin into lizard skin within the next three years unless you die first.

----------


## RJB

What beer is more popular than Hillary?   I only want the best.  Not an embarrassment.

----------


## TheTexan

> What beer is more popular than Hillary.   I only want the best.  Not an embarrassment.


Hillary sounds like an awful beer.  I bet Sanders could brew a good beer

----------


## TheTexan

> I spend half my life finding beer not GMO $#@!.   All the major U.S. brands are GMO, and will probably turn your skin into lizard skin within the next three years unless you die first.


All the nonGMO beer Ive tried was awful.  And I like 99% of beers

----------


## Danke

///

----------


## TheTexan

By the way, skin not lizard skin yet, way over 3 years

----------


## TheTexan

> ///


That's very patriotic of you +rep

----------


## Feelgood

Have 2 batches of beer going now. One is fermenting, the other is bottled and carbonating, should be ready for the fridge and conditioning this weekend. Then I will start bottling batch number 2. I will be bottling the hard apple cider, that's been fermenting, tomorrow. Nothing better than making your own home brew, cracking it open and getting that buzz from something you made yourself. 

Love it!  

Plan to brew a batch of Honey Maibock next. Delicious golden beer with a slightly sweet taste. ABV 8% on this brew. Yeah baby!!!

----------


## HVACTech

> I spend half my life finding beer not GMO $#@!.   All the major U.S. brands are GMO, and will probably turn your skin into lizard skin within the next three years unless you die first.


OMG!! my doctor said it was just mild psoriasis! 

can Lone Star or national bohemian beer save me.. from this fate? 

what is the proper dosage? and how often should it be administered?

----------


## TheTexan

> OMG!! my doctor said it was just mild psoriasis! 
> 
> can Lone Star or national bohemian beer save me.. from this fate? 
> 
> what is the proper dosage? and how often should it be administered?


I would recommend 6x lone star, once weekly

----------


## phill4paul

1 of 6 in the series on youtube...




  or just chug one during this shorter primer...

----------


## HVACTech

> 1 of 6 in the series on youtube...


how is that supposed to help with my psoriasis sir? 

or do you not care about me?

----------


## TheTexan

> or do you not care about me?


Do you want the truth

----------


## phill4paul

> Do you want the truth


 He can't handle the truth.

----------


## Suzanimal

I was drinking Butt Light but my neighbor (a cheap old man) turned me on to Milwaukee Best Light. Meh, I like _sex in a canoe beer_ (that's what Mr A calls my beer).

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Beer Camp® Tropical IPA
> 
> Fruit-forward hops take this IPA to the tropics.
> 
> Beer Camp is the ultimate brewing experience. We invite beer fans into our brewery nearly every week to design their own beer and then we bring it to life. Each spring, we’ll feature one of our favorite collaborations from the previous year. This year’s selection features intensely aromatic hop varietals rich with the flavors of the tropics. We use Citra, Mosaic and El Dorado hops to create bright fruit-forward flavors of mango, papaya and bitter orange.
> 
> Overview
> 
>     Alcohol Content 6.7% by volume
> ...

----------


## Dianne

> Lmao. I had to post it.  Say what you want about Bud Ice but I've acquired a taste for it. (And the price can't be beat)


It's GMO beer, lay off that $#@!.   It's cheap but will make your first born have hair like Trump

----------


## Dianne

> I was drinking Butt Light but my neighbor (a cheap old man) turned me on to Milwaukee Best Light. Meh, I like _sex in a canoe beer_ (that's what Mr A calls my beer).


GMO GMO GMO ... google it.   That's why it is so cheap.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> GMO GMO GMO ... google it.   That's why it is so cheap.


As my grandpapa would say, you get what you pay for.

----------


## Origanalist

> OMG!! my doctor said it was just mild psoriasis! 
> 
> can Lone Star or national bohemian beer save me.. from this fate? 
> 
> what is the proper dosage? and how often should it be administered?


I drank the major brands all through the first 40 years of my life and I'm still waiting to turn into a lizard. That would be a pretty cool way to turn 60.

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## Origanalist

> 


That should be co opted by the Vermin Supreme campaign.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> That should be co opted by the Vermin Supreme campaign.


If we're going to continue with this democracy joke, then at the very least it should be a constitutional requirement that the candidates get hammered on TV.

vino veritas

----------


## Origanalist

Just heard about this today, I'm going to get some soon to give it a try.




http://kzok.cbslocal.com/2015/07/29/...ic-rock-amber/

Would also like to go to this but I'm working and I don't want to rent a hotel in Seattle...

https://whiskeyrocksnw.wordpress.com/

----------


## Origanalist

> If we're going to continue with this democracy joke, then at the very least it should be a constitutional requirement that the candidates get hammered on TV.
> 
> vino veritas


yep, a drinking game for every debate. Keywords spoken make for a mandatory shot drank by the candidates.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> yep, a drinking game for every debate. Keywords spoken make for a mandatory shot drank by the candidates.


This year's crop is a bunch of teetotalers and one beer *****s. 

I'll bet George W could drink 'em all under the table, with stiff competition from Rick Perry.

*apparently the word meaning homosexuals which rhymes with beers is banned, lol.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Beer? Grow some chest hair and spring for some whiskey, ladies.

----------


## Origanalist

> Beer? Grow some chest hair and spring for some whiskey, ladies.


So only women enjoy beer? That is some idiotic $#@! right there.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This year's crop is a bunch of teetotalers and one beer *****s. 
> 
> I'll bet George W could drink 'em all under the table, with stiff competition from Rick Perry.
> 
> **apparently the word meaning homosexuals which rhymes with beers is banned, lol.*


*****s

Edit: It is!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So only women enjoy beer? *That is some idiotic $#@! right there.*


RPFs seems to be infested with idiotic $#@! right now.  I think we might need to fumigate.  Now we got some kind of fukwit all proud of associating _Ron Paul_ with the _flat earth_ movement in some kind of jacked video.

----------


## thoughtomator

> *****s
> 
> Edit: It is!


Yeah, RPF's text filter is a hard-left progressive. But you can still say "$#@!" in the clear, so there's that.

----------


## thoughtomator

Here's the hilarious RPF badword filter in action:

Damn it, you $#@! ass $#@!ing ****** ****** bitch whore!

----------


## kahless



----------


## HVACTech

> He can't handle the truth.


the TRUTH sir. 
is that I am the one, who keepeth the beer cold.  

there IS not a more noble occupation. than that sir.
consider yourself duly chastised. 

https://youtu.be/Lu_rOcszyR4

----------


## Suzanimal

Look elsewhere for the Rocky Mountain beer flavor.




> Lawsuit: Coors Light Is Not the Taste of the Rockies
> 
> (NEWSER) – That can of Coors Light in your hand may have a picture of the Rocky Mountains on it, but that doesn't mean the beer within was actually brewed anywhere near the Rockies. And Joaquin Lorenzo isn't happy about it. In fact, he's filed a lawsuit in Florida's Miami-Dade County against brewer MillerCoors claiming the company has become unjustly enriched by deceiving drinkers about the origin of Coors Light, Courthouse News reports. Lorenzo, in his suit, does concede that MillerCoors still operates its famed brewery in Golden, Colo. "However," according to the suit, "it is no longer the sole origin of the Coors brand of beers." A 2008 Denver Post article explained that post-merger with Miller, the then-135-year-old Coors beer would also be brewed in spots like Trenton, Ohio, and Irwindale, Calif.
> 
> And that's not cool, Lorenzo says, especially when the company markets the beer under slogans like:
> 
> "Proudly brewed in the Rocky Mountain tradition"
> "Our Mountain is brewing the World's most refreshing beer"
> "Born in the Rockies"
> ...


http://www.newser.com/story/221300/l...e-rockies.html

----------


## Todd

> 


Citra Hops are fantastic.  They have been the "new" craze for a few years now.  That' what give those IPA's that nice grapefruit passion fruit smell and flavor.  They are powerful little guys....

----------


## DavesNotHere

> Whelp.  Last Friday I was greeted at my door by two of these.  Sent from a friend out in California area, which is only region you can get it.  
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> It is amazing and legendary as advertised.  I can't ever remember a beer that kept erupting in bubbles and clingy foam everytime you took a sip.  Most of the time it disipates into nothing by the end.  This kept on going.   Such a powerful citrus aroma.  Hope I can get this again someday.  Good news is I have one left.



One of my local tap rooms pours Pliny at times. Good stuff. 




Two in my beer fridge at the moment- 
Coronado Islander IPA


and some Anchor Liberty Ale


Growlers from Bagby Beer down the street are still my favorite... hmm, what time is it?

----------


## Dr.3D

I wish I could find this stuff around here.   A friend of mine in Sweden said it was wonderful.

----------


## Suzanimal

Happy National Beer Day!!!

----------


## Zippyjuan

That ain't beer!

Where else but California could you probably find one of these (San Diego company): 



Their other beers are great but I haven't dared try this one.  What do you cool yourself after your beer heats up your mouth?  I know a couple who have tried it.  One liked it and one said it was too hot.  The amount of heat varies from batch to batch.

Comes in other flavors too-  



Chicks seem to dig the watermelon. They have grapefruit too.

----------


## Suzanimal

> That ain't beer!


Yeah, I don't even recognize some of these brands. I only go with the Best AND it's low calorie.

----------


## cajuncocoa

A local seasonal favorite in Spring. 





Happy National Beer Day!

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## cajuncocoa

> Happy National Beer Day!!!





> 


Suz, this is getting freaky now! In the 1980s my Dad worked for a local beer distributor. Two of the beers they handled are the ones you just posted. We *have* to be related!! I might have to start calling you "Sis"!! LOL

----------


## noface0711

I have some Abita Stawberry in my fridge right now waiting for the weekend. I pick them up in Louisiana when it visit the family.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz, this is getting freaky now! In the 1980s my Dad worked for a local beer distributor. Two of the beers they handled are the ones you just posted. We *have* to be related!! I might have to start calling you "Sis"!! LOL


Did he happen to sell wine in Atlanta in the late 60's/early 70's? My dad used to joke that I look nothing like him. His exact words were, "I think that one just got caught in my trap".

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Did he happen to sell wine in Atlanta in the late 60's/early 70's? My dad used to joke that I look nothing like him. His exact words were, "I think that one just got caught in my trap".


I don't think he'd ever been to Atlanta, Suz. Your Dad sounds like he was a funny guy...mine was too. I look exactly like mine. I have his eyes...no mistaking I'm his daughter.

----------


## Suzanimal

So will I be drinking America Light this summer or will they call it America Light?






> Budweiser renames itself 'America' to inspire drinkers
> 
> (Reuters) - What could be more American than standing in a backyard at a barbecue while holding a beer on the Memorial Day weekend in the United States? Budweiser thinks it has the answer: Holding a beer called America.
> 
> The brewer said on Tuesday it will rename its eponymous Budweiser brew as "America" from May 23 through to the Nov. 8 presidential election to "inspire drinkers to celebrate America."
> 
> During that period, cans and bottles of the beer will be adorned with U.S. icons such as the Statue of Liberty, phrases from the Pledge of Allegiance and lyrics from "America the Beautiful" and "The Star Spangled Banner." The change will coincide with the Rio 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Games.
> 
> The marketing effort sent both Budweiser and "America" trending on Twitter in the United States, with social media users reacting in befuddlement and amusement.
> ...


https://www.yahoo.com/news/budweiser...nce.html?nhp=1

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> So will I be drinking America Light this summer or will they call it America Light?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/budweiser...nce.html?nhp=1


I got a great idea, let's take literally the worst commercial beer the United States has ever produced in her entire 240 year history, and rename it "America" and sell it all over the planet.  If the rest of the planet doesn't look upon America with disgust yet, just wait until _Busch_ is done with us!!

----------


## Danke

> 



 There must be some guidelines that this has violated, I'm reporting this to Bryan.

----------


## Danke

> I got a great idea, let's take literally the worst commercial beer the United States has ever produced in her entire 240 year history, and rename it "America" and sell it all over the planet.  If the rest of the planet doesn't look upon America with disgust yet, just wait until _Busch_ is done with us!!


You joke, but that s**t sells in Japan and it is not inexpensive.

----------


## TheTexan

> I got a great idea, let's take literally the worst commercial beer the United States has ever produced


You talkin' $#@! about America?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You joke, but that s**t sells in Japan and it is not inexpensive.


I am sure that is more "look at me I am cool" than fondness for the beer, however it may also be that overseas Budweiser is closer to a true Budweis and a bit less like stale water that is Budweiser in America.

----------


## Suzanimal

I like Butt America Light.

----------


## Danke

> You talkin' $#@! about America?


I think he is, that should be infraction.

----------


## Danke

> I like Butt America Light.


Is there an alcoholic drink that you do not like?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> You talkin' $#@! about America?


If they didn't re-name a pot of Belgian horse loo "America," then I wouldn't have to talk crap about it.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I like Butt America Light.


It's okay to like bad beer.  Not a thing wrong with it in the world.  Lots of my besties and loved ones like bad beer.  But they know it's bad beer.  You've been calling it 'butt lite' from the beginning, so I figure you fit into that category.

----------


## TheTexan

> If they didn't re-name a pot of Belgian horse loo "America," then I wouldn't have to talk crap about it.


Its an acquired taste.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Is there an alcoholic drink that you do not like?


Add half a shot of 5-hr energy and half a shot of Everclear to a Red Bull.  We'd have to pull a drunk Suzanimal off the ceiling. 

ETA: you match the flavors of the 5hr and the red bull, or try to complement them

----------


## Suzanimal

> Is there an alcoholic drink that you do not like?


I'm not crazy about Mr Animal's fancy scotch.

but I'll drink it in a pinch

Mr A calls my America Light "sex in a canoe beer" because "it's $#@!ing close to water". My Fourth of July is going to be so patriotic. I'm gonna have America Beer, hang my flag, set off some fireworks, and I may even buy me one of those flag bathing suits.

----------


## Danke

> I'm not crazy about Mr Animal's fancy scotch.
> 
> but I'll drink it in a pinch
> 
> Mr A calls my America Light "sex in a canoe beer" because "it's $#@!ing close to water". My Fourth of July is going to be so patriotic. I'm gonna have America Beer, hang my flag, set off some fireworks, and I may even buy me one of those flag bathing suits.


Just be sure you secure a permit from the local authorities.

----------


## Suzanimal

Oh, when I was on vaycay, someone left some of those frozen capri sun fruity wine drinks in the freezer. I drank the peach ones and they were damn good. They also left some ice cream and I ate that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> It's okay to like bad beer.  Not a thing wrong with it in the world.  Lots of my besties and loved ones like bad beer.  But they know it's bad beer.  You've been calling it 'butt lite' from the beginning, so I figure you fit into that category.


Well, it's not bad to me but I understand it's not "good" beer.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## dannno



----------


## oyarde

> There must be some guidelines that this has violated, I'm reporting this to Bryan.


Should be OK , he has a Red , White & Blue guitar strap.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist

Throw some chicken and eggs in there and you have something worth eating.

----------


## Todd

I haven't tried this but it just hit the seasonal market and is a bear to find.  It was in my area Friday night and by Saturday morning the tap was dry, so get it where you can.  Arguably the best Stout ever.

----------


## shakey1



----------


## Todd

Stone Enjoy by...coming soon.    Great Double IPA

----------


## Jan2017

Sorry, I gotta drop this tune in here - beer . . . 

Eagles over Pats.

----------


## Danke

> Stone Enjoy by...coming soon.    Great Double IPA

----------


## Suzanimal

> Budweiser releases new beer based on George Washington's handwritten recipe
> 
> A beer once called “America,” just got a lot more patriotic.
> 
> Budweiser has revealed its newest addition to the Reserve Collection – a Freedom Reserve Red Lager inspired by a recipe handwritten by first president George Washington.
> 
> ANHEUSER-BUSCH DEBUTS SUMMERY NEW BUD LIGHT ORANGE
> 
> According to the press release, George Washington hand-penned the recipe “To Make Small Beer” in his personal military journal, dating back to 1757.
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/20...en-recipe.html

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/20...en-recipe.html


I am excited . I am sure Danke will pick up a case for me .

----------


## Todd

Alot of bands/celebrities try to make their own beer. Most suck...like Iron maiden's beer. 

 Megadeth has done the best job of the ones I've tried.  Not stellar but good and hey...it's a Belgian.

----------


## Todd

> 


I tried this over the summer.  It's a powerhouse.

----------


## Todd

This was fantastic.  Right up there with the best Scottish Ale (Wee Heavy) I've had.  Drank this on tap at an ale house in Central Virginia.

----------


## Suzanimal

Mr Animal is drinking. Tumwater Cold Press Coffee Stout. Says it's good. He's looking forward to Aldis bringing back the Tumwater Porter. I bought him a 6 pack for Christmas last year as a filler gift and he ended up really liking it.

----------


## Todd

> Mr Animal is drinking. Tumwater Cold Press Coffee Stout. Says it's good. He's looking forward to Aldis bringing back the Tumwater Porter. I bought him a 6 pack for Christmas last year as a filler gift and he ended up really liking it.


Those coffee stouts are....er....Stout!    My wife likes Stouts.  I enjoy them but they are a meal.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Those coffee stouts are....er....Stout!    My wife likes Stouts.  I enjoy them but they are a meal.


Yeah, I like the taste but I can only take the mandatory two sips (he makes me take two sips of everything - the first one is to wash the Buttweiser out of my mouth and the second is to taste the beer). They are very filling. That's probably why his belly looks like he's pregnant.

----------


## dannno



----------


## Todd

> 


Ballast point opened up an East coast location 15 minutes from my house.  Must try.

----------


## shakey1

> I tried this over the summer.  It's a powerhouse.


Yah, an' I can't find it here anymore.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Not really much of a beer drinker.  Last time I touched alcohol was 3 years ago.  I don't even drink during the holidays when I have family outings.

----------


## Todd

> Yah, an' I can't find it here anymore.


Stone started on the West coast and about 4 years back they opened an East coast location in Virginia, so we are pretty stocked with it here.  Most of their stuff is pretty high quality.   I'm not a hop head, but I do like IPAs and most of their signature stuff is hop forward.

----------


## Todd

> Not really much of a beer drinker.  Last time I touched alcohol was 3 years ago.  I don't even drink during the holidays when I have family outings.


I wasn't either.....especially the American adjunct stuff like Bud, Miller, Coors.  I was always a wine drinker.  It wasn't until my wife entered me into a Beer of the Month club back in 2003 and I got my first pack from a place in Colorado Called Great Divide Brewing.  Had something called Yeti, Hop Shot ESB and a beer called Hibernation.  Then I tried Belgian beer.   I  never knew beer could be so complex

----------


## Suzanimal

CRAFT BEER WITH A FREE-MARKET CHARACTER

As the microbrewery trend is seeing a rise everywhere in the world, 2018 saw the launch of the White Collar Brewing in Bucharest, in my native Romania. Behind the already highly acclaimed beers lies an interesting piece of information: the brewery is the entrepreneurial endeavor of an Austrian economist, professor at the Romanian-American University in Bucharest and former Mises Institute fellow, Bogdan Glăvan.

Bogdan’s business started as a passion for craft beers, filling in a gap in a domestic market saturated with mass-produced, bland tasting options. Although he built it alongside his lifelong dedication to scholarship in the tradition of Mises and Rothbard in his academic profession, the two passions are not as separate as you might expect.

First, one of the beers is named “Zero Taxe” (eng. Zero Taxes), a nod to the main policy recommendation of any consistent Rothbardian. Bogdan also recommends it to be enjoyed together with Mises’s Human Action. Some of his customers also subscribe to this view and their recommendations on the brewery’s homepage are equally witty: “[The beer] is so good, the government should nationalize it and redistribute it to all its citizens. IPA for the people!”




...

https://mises.org/power-market/craft...rket-character

----------


## Origanalist

> CRAFT BEER WITH A FREE-MARKET CHARACTER
> 
> As the microbrewery trend is seeing a rise everywhere in the world, 2018 saw the launch of the White Collar Brewing in Bucharest, in my native Romania. Behind the already highly acclaimed beers lies an interesting piece of information: the brewery is the entrepreneurial endeavor of an Austrian economist, professor at the Romanian-American University in Bucharest and former Mises Institute fellow, Bogdan Glăvan.
> 
> Bogdan’s business started as a passion for craft beers, filling in a gap in a domestic market saturated with mass-produced, bland tasting options. Although he built it alongside his lifelong dedication to scholarship in the tradition of Mises and Rothbard in his academic profession, the two passions are not as separate as you might expect.
> 
> First, one of the beers is named “Zero Taxe” (eng. Zero Taxes), a nod to the main policy recommendation of any consistent Rothbardian. Bogdan also recommends it to be enjoyed together with Mises’s Human Action. Some of his customers also subscribe to this view and their recommendations on the brewery’s homepage are equally witty: “[The beer] is so good, the government should nationalize it and redistribute it to all its citizens. IPA for the people!”
> 
> 
> ...


I don't suppose that's available in the States?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Not really much of a beer drinker.  Last time I touched alcohol was 3 years ago.  I don't even drink during the holidays when I have family outings.


To add on to this, I'd rather drink wine than beer.

----------


## Origanalist

> To add on to this, I'd rather drink wine than beer.


Truth be told, I would rather drink bourbon than either.

----------


## Todd

I know this is GREATEST Beer, but this deserves it's place in the hall of shame.   Smoked German Helles.   Most people love this stuff, but it's just to overpowering for me.  Smells like a campfire in your beer.   I mean, you can smoke a Porter or a Stout or some heavy beer, but this style is just to delicate to me to do that to it.  YUCK.

----------


## Anti Globalist

You know whats not a good beer?  Miller Lite. Tried it one time and I thought piss would taste similar.  But hey at least its got a good designed can.  That's the most appealing thing about it.

----------

